# Lounge > General >  Farmers Fuel Club - UFA fleet discounts

## ExtraSlow

OG member 
@max_boost
 loves discounts, and frankly so do I. UFA fuel is sold at a discount that is greater the more you buy. Current discount seems to be 8-15c depending on your marth. 
Plus you can pretend to be a farmer, or a trucker, or both! What fun! 

So, if you want in on this program, post here or go buy a meal at max's restaurant.



- - - Updated - - -




> I'm on the maxboostco ufa card. Benefit #1 is feeling cool like a trucker. Price is lower than anything near me. 
> Local stations showing 171.9 for regular. The clear gas (that is supposed to be 91) worked out to same 155.5 +gst = 163.2. 
> 
> A+ experience.



Give max reps for this, neat idea.

----------


## max_boost

I discovered this months ago but I’ve been trying to find the catch so I guess there isn’t any lol just savings so decided to share now. 

Valid at 100+ ufa locations

Anyone can apply for the card but under 1 account we can really rack up the savings collectively. I’ve got 10 cards out there and ordered a bunch more lol 

Good for clear diesel and clear gas (regular 87) 

Pull up to the clear gas pump, note the pump number 
Go to pay station next to the pump
Membership card in and put in pump number, payment next, fill up vehicle. 
After fill up, go back to machine, put membership card in, print receipt. 

No gimmicks. Just savings and cheap thrills that gives joy with every fill up. 

No Chinese food purchase necessary, sharing is caring. Thanks beyond for the memories. 

PM if you like a card!

----------


## max_boost

Looks like price would be same for all cards under same account. Both extraslow and I filled up yesterday.

And I gotta say, cleanest gas station bathrooms ever lol sample size only been to ufa, Calgary, and Edmonton lol maybe the small towns get bad not sure haha

----------


## SJW

My truck only runs well on premium. My loss  :Frown:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Maybe should be in Ask Leo?

Also may be interested.

----------


## max_boost

Clear gas is just regular 87 octane gas.

----------


## max_boost

> Maybe should be in Ask Leo?
> 
> Also may be interested.



It’s a card you keep in your wallet lol could come in handy as you drive through the wild rose country. Take the savings and buy a double meat sub lol

----------


## G-ZUS

In for a card, pm'd you maxboost

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> It’s a card you keep in your wallet lol could come in handy as you drive through the wild rose country. Take the savings and buy a double meat sub lol



I’m just saying I’m pretty sure UFA isn’t providing these cards for this kind of use.

----------


## mr2mike

I'm with twin cam!
Please ask Leo this thread or it gets shut down.

Also hearing raving reviews of this restaurant by long term Riverbend residents.

----------


## spikerS

I'm down for a card. I always like me a discount. You gonna be at the restaurant today 
@maxboost
 ?

----------


## max_boost

You guys are all pt delivery drivers for max boost co. Ltd lol

----------


## mr2mike

> And I gotta say, cleanest gas station bathrooms ever lol sample size only been to 3 ufa, Calgary, red deer and Edmonton lol maybe the small towns get bad not sure haha



Got a buddy who uses the showers at ufa while on van road trips. Says they're great! 
Water, heating and sewer savings too!

----------


## roopi

Do you even need a card? I've stopped at the UFA in Delia, AB and there is a card hanging there that you swipe and anyone can gas up with it and get the discount. I assumed this card would be hanging at all stations.

----------


## max_boost

> Do you even need a card? I've stopped at the UFA in Delia, AB and there is a card hanging there that you swipe and anyone can gas up with it and get the discount. I assumed this card would be hanging at all stations.



Can confirm my 10 trips to UFA Calgary no card dangling and no card dangling in Red Deer or West Edmonton lol

----------


## redline

how many UFAs are in Calgary?

----------


## max_boost

> how many UFAs are in Calgary?



1, 

619 Moraine Rd NE

----------


## roopi

> Can confirm my 10 trips to UFA Calgary no card dangling and no card dangling in Red Deer or West Edmonton lol



OK maybe it's just a small town/village thing. It is the only gas station in Delia so maybe that's why they do it.

----------


## Disoblige

Dammit. I would totally do this if it was closer. Sad monkey.

----------


## max_boost

> OK maybe it's just a small town/village thing. It is the only gas station in Delia so maybe that's why they do it.



makes sense, maybe it's the employee's card and racking up a ton of fuel savings, village secret etc. like what we are trying to do here lol




> Dammit. I would totally do this if it was closer. Sad monkey.



100+locations tho bro lol but you don't work out of town no more?

----------


## Chester

I'm in!

----------


## max_boost

kk I just ordered a bunch more cards in and takes about a week to get in  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mr2mike

UFA Cardlock locations around Calgary.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm in. Let me know when to order some UFA delivered takeout.

----------


## SJW

> Clear gas is premium gas
> Google tells me clear gas is basically gas without additives 
> 
> If our vehicles blowup, we have 
> @shakalaka
>  on retainer lol



Well let's get SJW a card then. I'll come down next week for some salt n pepper squid n pick up.

----------


## Darkane

Awesome guys! Good community sprit here. 

UFA in gasoline alley beside McDonald’s on the east side heading north on QEII would be ideal for travellers.

----------


## schurchill39

> Clear gas is premium gas
> Google tells me clear gas is basically gas without additives 
> 
> If our vehicles blowup, we have 
> @shakalaka
>  on retainer lol



Clear gas is just normal gasoline. It has nothing to do with additives, it just means that its meant for on highway vehicles. When you fill up your car or truck at any gas station you're always using clear gas/diesel. They use that term to differentiate it from dyed fuel (purple gas) which is reserved for non-highway engines like deck engines, generators, and farm equipment. It has a dye in it that will dye your fuel filters so DOT can see if you've used it in a highway vehicle. The reason they dye it is because its subject to different taxes and thus is cheaper. You could run dyed fuel in your truck and you'd likely never see any difference in performance. 

So clear vs dyed is just a way to differentiate fuel for what goes in your vehicle versus what goes in tractor. I'm not sure what one has to do to get the dyed fuel exemption, if you have to do anything at all, but I do know you never want to get caught running dyed fuel in your on-highway vehicle.

----------


## cyra1ax

Are you guys sure it's 91? I can't find the SDS for it on their site, only for dyed regular and Shell Bronze.

----------


## max_boost

> Clear gas is just normal gasoline. It has nothing to do with additives, it just means that its meant for on highway vehicles. When you fill up your car or truck at any gas station you're always using clear gas/diesel. They use that term to differentiate it from dyed fuel (purple gas) which is reserved for non-highway engines like deck engines, generators, and farm equipment. It has a dye in it that will dye your fuel filters so DOT can see if you've used it in a highway vehicle. The reason they dye it is because its subject to different taxes and thus is cheaper. You could run dyed fuel in your truck and you'd likely never see any difference in performance. 
> 
> So clear vs dyed is just a way to differentiate fuel for what goes in your vehicle versus what goes in tractor. I'm not sure what one has to do to get the dyed fuel exemption, if you have to do anything at all, but I do know you never want to get caught running dyed fuel in your on-highway vehicle.



I understand that part. The card won't activate for the dyed gas or dyed diesel anyway. The dyed gas/diesel prices apparently is super fkn cheap (not sure how much cheaper tho) and not subjected to road taxes and must be for off road vehicles only. It is serious fkn biz if you get caught apparently.

----------


## killramos

Is clear the same as pure?

It can be ethanol free and still 87 octane.

----------


## max_boost

> Are you guys sure it's 91? I can't find the SDS for it on their site, only for dyed regular and Shell Bronze.



It is 87 regular.

----------


## schurchill39

> I understand that part. The card won't activate for the dyed gas or dyed diesel anyway. The dyed gas/diesel prices apparently is super fkn cheap (not sure how much cheaper tho) and not subjected to road taxes and must be for off road vehicles only. It is serious fkn biz if you get caught apparently. 
> 
> As for the clear gas, I am still going with the google explanation lol



Clear is not the same as pure. Clear (in the sense of fuel you'd find at a cardlock) literally means normal fuel without dye. Its the exact same stuff you would get at any gas station that doesn't have its own supply like Fasgas, they just buy it from who ever their specific deal is with that month. There is nothing special about what UFA has for gas, it just doesn't have dye in it.

EDIT: I'd be surprised if it was 91 octane based on my years of cardlock experience. Why would Farmer Joe or Oil Field Larry need to run anything higher than 87 on a consistent basis? But I've been wrong before and either way you slice it this is cost savings versus the price of normal fuel.

----------


## max_boost

> Clear is not the same as pure. Clear (in the sense of fuel you'd find at a cardlock) literally means normal fuel without dye. Its the exact same stuff you would get at any gas station that doesn't have its own supply like Fasgas, they just buy it from who ever their specific deal is with that quarter. There is nothing special about what UFA has for gas, it just doesn't have dye in it.
> 
> EDIT: I'd be surprised if it was 91 octane based on my years of cardlock experience. Why would Farmer Joe or Oil Field Larry need to run anything higher than 87 on a consistent basis? But I've been wrong before and either way you slice it this is cost savings versus the price of normal fuel.



Fair enough thx for sharing!

----------


## Brent.ff

> I do know you never want to get caught running dyed fuel in your on-highway vehicle.



Always wondered this.. has that ever happened? A cop is gonna suck out some gas when he's really mad at you?

----------


## max_boost

> Always wondered this.. has that ever happened? A cop is gonna suck out some gas when he's really mad at you?



Had a buddy who grew up in Acme and it was definitely a thing.

----------


## schurchill39

> Always wondered this.. has that ever happened? A cop is gonna suck out some gas when he's really mad at you?



I've been pulled over by DOT twice for random inspections. They took a fuel samples and if they weren't 100% sure they would check the fuel filters. We never got into what the consequences were but DOT made it pretty clear that that was something you never wanted to get caught doing. I know in one of my earlier jobs I drove truck and if someone accidentally filled the truck up with dyed fuel instead of clear fuel we had the mechanic come to transfer the whole fuel tank to a deck engine then we would change the filters and refill with clear. That tells me its a pretty serious offence.

----------


## Brent.ff

Is DOT pulling over joe guy in a f150 though?

----------


## schurchill39

DOT can pull over anyone if they feel they are committing a violation, and cops could request a roadside inspection if they want. My guess is city guys would be less likely than country folk unless you're transporting something in your truck they think is unsafe. It just doesn't seem like it would be worth the $1000 fine

----------


## mr2mike

DOT gas checks are not going to happen around Calgary.
It's very common to get checked around gas fields like in Fox Creek or other out of the way OSR (oil service roads) or FSR (forest service roads).

I would assume it's 91 as it would take longer to degrade to a lower octane?
Would I chance it with a fill up on an aftermarket turbo and tune in Biseker? Probably not.
But you would also know instantly if it wasn't... Chugging and sluggish behaviour with timing being pulled.
Jam on it hard and something could go pop. Probably your knock sensor first.

----------


## Disoblige

Yep, I heard of a ton of checks in more rural areas. It's serious.

Edit: nvm, I guess the SW location is their UFA Calgary Support Office. So just 1 location as MB mentioned.




> 100+locations tho bro lol but you don't work out of town no more?



Ya but no more personal vehicle required to commute out of town anymore so don't care about $.

----------


## sabad66

I just called them. 10% ethanol and they only have 87 octane (not 91). That would apply to both their clear and dyed gas. They don’t have any ethanol-free gas at least at this calgary location. 

So yeah don’t use this stuff if your car requires premium (91 octane)

----------


## killramos

So basically they are charging the same as everyone else lol

----------


## max_boost

> I just called them. 10% ethanol and they only have 87 octane (not 91). That would apply to both their clear and dyed gas. They don’t have any ethanol-free gas at least at this calgary location. 
> 
> So yeah don’t use this stuff if your car requires premium (91 octane)



I feel duped

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So basically they are charging the same as everyone else lol



My marth was comparing against regular. Probably about same price as Costco in the end, although I'm so far from Costco I never fuel there.

----------


## killramos

> My marth was comparing against regular. Probably about same price as Costco in the end, although I'm so far from Costco I never fuel there.



Fair. I’d still probably grab a personal card and leave it in my vehicle just so I can use a rural station if needed.

----------


## Brent.ff

Costco was ~163.9 at cross iron the other day on the way by, so essentially the same without the lineup?

----------


## Tik-Tok

1.55 is better than the 1.69 that Costco is right now, not that I actually fill up there, but if we're comparing prices.UFA is easily on my way home from work, so it's still a decent deal for myself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Back when I was a trailer pulling redneck, this would have been awesome, because most gas stations are a hassle to wheel trailers into and out of. UFA card locks are always nice and wide for commercial vehicles, so that's nice.

----------


## mr2mike

> 1.55 is better than the 1.69 that Costco is right now, not that I actually fill up there, but if we're comparing prices.UFA is easily on my way home from work, so it's still a decent deal for myself.



I'm still getting a card. The extra 5 min out of my way vs Costco waiting in line, dealing with getting into the line, etc is worth it for me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Are there more fuel stations than I realize? When I searched, it only showed Strathmore and I think High River. Maybe a couple more but it seemed there were none in fairly regular proximity.
 :dunno:

----------


## schurchill39

> Are there more fuel stations than I realize? When I searched, it only showed Strathmore and I think High River. Maybe a couple more but it seemed there were none in fairly regular proximity.



Nope. What you see is what you get.

----------


## Brent.ff

> 1.55 is better than the 1.69 that Costco is right now, not that I actually fill up there, but if we're comparing prices.UFA is easily on my way home from work, so it's still a decent deal for myself.



Its 155 plus tax, so its really ~163. UFA is weird that they dont include it in the fuel

----------


## Disoblige

So if gas at Safeway is under $1.78, still better to fuel there assuming it is closer to you. Or you don't need to shower or poo.

----------


## max_boost

It’s handy if you’re roaming around Alberta and the other part is, be part of the gas collective. Cheap thrills lol and you only know the gas price after you fill up and get your receipt so there’s that mystery lol

Post your savings and little things that give you joy 2 for 1 special lol

Team beyond lol

----------


## Disoblige

where is sugarphreak when you need him..

----------


## max_boost

Some cards will have my store name, some will have my beer league hockey name and some will say max boost beyond lol it was customizable. There didn’t seem to be a limit to number of cards you can order but it felt heat inputting 100 so I just ordered 10 at a time haha

- - - Updated - - -




> where is sugarphreak when you need him..



….

----------


## Tik-Tok

> where is sugarphreak when you need him..



Fully assimilated and driving a Tesla X in Vancouver. He no longer cares for drrty AB gas.

----------


## birdman86

I've use dyed at UFA for years now, probably not enough for volume discounts but from what I've seen the price usually works out to 15c less than what the Safeway station is charging on that day. I think the dyed discount is 7c and the rest is just good ol UFA prices...but they do fluctuate. 

I've always figured they depend on the last time that station was supplied. Prices stay lower longer but also stay higher longer if retail prices drop sharply.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's fun to fuel at the UFA. (Sylvan Lake long weekend edition)

----------


## suntan

So good price and no brutal Costco line ups? Sign me up.

----------


## bjstare

I'd be all over this if they had a UFA on the West side.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Yeah why is there no UFA in Aspen?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Further proof that aspen is a crap neighbourhood.

----------


## SKR

A long time ago I made a vow to never buy anything from a UFA. I don't remember the reason, but I know I felt strongly about it so I'm sure it must have been good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A long time ago I made a vow to never buy anything from a UFA. I don't remember the reason, but I know I felt strongly about it so I'm sure it must have been good.



I hereby blindly support you in this boycott. Based on nothing more than your vague recollection of an unknown dispute from a non-descript time.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> A long time ago I made a vow to never buy anything from a UFA. I don't remember the reason, but I know I felt strongly about it so I'm sure it must have been good.



UFA fucked your dad, and your PTSD has blocked the memory.

----------


## SKR

> I hereby blindly support you in this boycott. Based on nothing more than your vague recollection of an unknown dispute from a non-descript time.



At first I got defensive at the sight of your description of my feud, but you're right, it's light on details and the only thing keeping me going is that I don't want to betray past me.




> UFA fucked your dad, and your PTSD has blocked the memory.



That might be it. It also might not. I think it would imply that I did something to UFA in the first place, which I absolutely deny although I very well could have, in which case I'd say fuck em anyway.

My favorite part of this thread is that "clear gas" is short for "clearly 91 octane gas".

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone mentioned Saskatchewan locations. Here's some more info: 
https://coop.ufa.com/news-media/news...n-saskatchewan

----------


## max_boost

> At first I got defensive at the sight of your description of my feud, but you're right, it's light on details and the only thing keeping me going is that I don't want to betray past me.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be it. It also might not. I think it would imply that I did something to UFA in the first place, which I absolutely deny although I very well could have, in which case I'd say fuck em anyway.
> 
> My favorite part of this thread is that "clear gas" is short for "clearly 91 octane gas".



Good reminder I will go and edit those posts.

----------


## haggis88

I used to see VOSA do the tank dipping all the time in the UK

A friend of mine got caught with "cherry" as we called it, in his Skoda Fabia vRS...VOSA towed his vehicle to the impound, and gave him a fixed penalty on the side of the road of £60 and told him to expect a letter.

Letter came through and they fined him the tax difference of how much they estimated he'd have dodged by comparing the mileage on his last M.O.T to the mileage when he was pulled over

He still saved a fortune over the years as he'd only had the MOT done about 4 months previous

----------


## killramos

I swear you are speaking English but I think I understand sub 25% of that post

----------


## haggis88

> I swear you are speaking English but I think I understand sub 25% of that post



Sorry, i've been in Scotland for 2 weeks...I forgot to translate myself

----------


## rage2

> I swear you are speaking English but I think I understand sub 25% of that post

----------


## haggis88

Thank fuck I don't have his accent, that's brutal

----------


## danno

comfirmed my safeway code trick worked today. premium was 15c cheaper with it.

----------


## zechs

> comfirmed my safeway code trick worked today. premium was 15c cheaper with it.



Did you delete your post or something? I actually screenshot it to use later, and I swear I even replied. Think I'm going crazy...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did you delete your post or something? I actually screenshot it to use later, and I swear I even replied. Think I'm going crazy...



I think it's in the Safeway thread in Ask Leo

----------


## rage2

Clear gas means 91 octane right?

----------


## Disoblige

> Clear gas means 91 octane right?






> I just called them. 10% ethanol and they only have 87 octane (not 91). That would apply to both their clear and dyed gas. They don’t have any ethanol-free gas at least at this calgary location. 
> 
> So yeah don’t use this stuff if your car requires premium (91 octane)



Uh oh... I know rage2 trollin' tho.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ultimate farm car.

----------


## rage2

> Ultimate farm car.



Yup.

----------


## Darkane

> Ultimate farm car.



What car?

----------


## max_boost

Nice ride boss man

----------


## Maxt

111 litres of diesel at ufa today. 1.707 per litre.

----------


## Maxt

1.808 today. No deal for me.

----------


## max_boost

1.698 for me. I expected better lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's nothing nice in Picture Butte AB.

----------


## max_boost

Not Safeway cheap but not bad. Btw the ufa cards have arrived if you still wants one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nanton UFA has the advantage of being beside the "Last of us" filming location today. So that's nice.

----------


## killramos

They have been filming on 4th and 5th the last week and the traffic has been horrendous

----------


## schurchill39

> They have been filming on 4th and 5th the last week and the traffic has been horrendous



Had to run downtown late last night and got fucked by that road closure. When are they done?

----------


## rage2

> Had to run downtown late last night and got fucked by that road closure. When are they done?



Doesn’t look anywhere near done. From today:



When I saw them do takedown of old courthouse it took over a day.

----------


## killramos

They are either ramping up or closing down.

There were like 10 additional cube vans parked along 5th ave this morning. Unclear if loading or unloading.

----------


## suntan

Two big trailers too. Wondering if Pablo was in one squeeeeee!

----------


## rage2

They started the tear down this morning. 5th street was pretty much cleared by early afternoon. Pretty neat, was able to walk through the set.

Obligatory Benz shot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Most recent fill here at the Calgary location was $1.867, which is better than the $1.91 posted most places, but nothing special, and not beating costco or somewhere with a decent discount promotion (Safeway or Canadian tire etc)

Still love the fact there's no line, which always upsets me at Costco, and I get to feel cool, which is important.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey is the 10¢ discount at Canadian Tire over?

----------


## max_boost

> Most recent fill here at the Calgary location was $1.867, which is better than the $1.91 posted most places, but nothing special, and not beating costco or somewhere with a decent discount promotion (Safeway or Canadian tire etc)
> 
> Still love the fact there's no line, which always upsets me at Costco, and I get to feel cool, which is important.



More beyonders have picked up cards so let’s get the collective going. Feeling cool is very important.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I handed out that spare you gave me to a legit car guy beyonder as well, so let's get the monthly volume up!

----------


## Tik-Tok

$1.798 $1.887 after discount in Airdrie today

Edit: Didn't realize the price doesn't include GST.

----------


## max_boost

yea darn it's not so good recently. even domo blows it out of the water lol c'mon ufa bulk bulk volume !!

----------


## max_boost

1.747+tax a bit better

----------


## Tik-Tok

$1.722 today ($1.808 after taxes)

Cheaper than Costco.

----------


## Darkane

> $1.722 today ($1.808 after taxes)
> 
> Cheaper than Costco.



That’s not bad. 

Costco is okay for regular, but the real deal is premium. Kinda always has been. 

Fun fact - I learned that pst is not applied to fuel sales, only when it’s an HST. this my friends is why fuel is an extra 15-20cents out east.

----------


## max_boost

@littledan
 brought donuts from donut mill to pick up his ufa cards. what a nice touch. you guys don't have to bring anything just rep pts will do haha but this deserved mentioning lol always wanted to try that place  :Drool:

----------


## mr2mike

A taste of Red Deer's finest!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doughnut mill is legit. Little Dan is legit. Riverbend peking is legit. Good combo.

----------


## littledan

Thinking about really upping the volume on this bulk discount. Should I fill the extra gas in rubbermaid bins or husky contractor bags?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yep!

----------


## littledan

Pulled in. Tanked up. Felt cool.



Ppl was 1.769. Cheaper than adjacent stations @ 1.919. Still cheaper than edmonton posted rates of 1.869

Also, cardlock in red deer is right next to holiday in. Pro tip, east doors are unlocked and clean bathroom right inside at the banquet rooms area. Share this tip like the safeway gas code and ill hunt u down.

----------


## littledan

Plot twist. 30c code was active today at an edmonton safeway location. So looks like its only specific locations that have locked it out.

----------


## max_boost

1.704+tax Calgary ufa

- - - Updated - - -




> Plot twist. 30c code was active today at an edmonton safeway location. So looks like its only specific locations that have locked it out.



HHa yes. It still worked at Calgary Safeway 130th ave location last night.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pretty good savings today

----------


## max_boost

Travel Alberta. Let’s go gang haha

----------


## haggis88

How many Maxboost Delivery Service cards are left?

I'm trying to talk the guys I work with into it, they all live in Airdrie except me so they are close to a UFA

I noticed a good few on the drive up north last week, so could defo add a few cents more discount into the club if I get them all on board

Do they have a tier system or any way of knowing roughly how much you'll be able to get in discounts?

----------


## max_boost

Tbh not sure on the tier system and how that works at all. 

Good news is you can order as many cards as you want. I have around 30 out there right now, 10 waiting to be picked up, just ordered another 20 which are 2 weeks out. 

I am able to see the total fuel purchases on my account. Just $2k for June but June was Safeway month lol maybe July it’ll be much higher. 

If members wanna post when/where/price they filled at, that could help as the price is same for all the cards.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I was going to grab one but then I realized the only car I could fill up there is my Echo and it had a thimble for a fuel tank.

----------


## haggis88

> Tbh not sure on the tier system and how that works at all. 
> 
> Good news is you can order as many cards as you want. I have around 30 out there right now, 10 waiting to be picked up, just ordered another 20 which are 2 weeks out. 
> 
> I am able to see the total fuel purchases on my account. Just $2k for June but June was Safeway month lol maybe July it’ll be much higher. 
> 
> If members wanna post when/where/price they filled at, that could help as the price is same for all the cards.



I'll need 10  :ROFL!:

----------


## littledan

Filled up in vegreville yesterday. $1.647 before gst which was around 1.68 or 1.69/l vs 189.9 posted rate next door.

Edit: $172.9 vs 189.9 posted

Edit2: safeway pump codes officially shut down across all locations ive seen so ufa it is. We are already at 15 cent discount numbers already. Lookign forward to farmer gas.

----------


## Disoblige

> Good news is you can order as many cards as you want. I have around 30 out there right now, 10 waiting to be picked up, just ordered another 20 which are 2 weeks out.



It's time I drop by and come get one from you when you have a spare one handy  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2002civic

I'll grab one when you get some extras, thanks!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buy lunch while you are there.

----------


## haggis88

> Buy lunch while you are there.



It's the Peking House right?

I'm scared to go in incase I'm too white  :Frown:   :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> It's the Peking House right?
> 
> I'm scared to go in incase I'm too white



Never been to Riverbend I see.
Stop in at the pub if you feel like a minority. Your thoughts will change. Hahaha.

----------


## haggis88

> Never been to Riverbend I see.
> Stop in at the pub if you feel like a minority. Your thoughts will change. Hahaha.



Genuinely haven't, thought that whole area was just an industrial estate LOL

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are the typical clientele of that whole area

----------


## haggis88

> You are the typical clientele of that whole area



yee haw

----------


## max_boost

The pub is awesome. Go there quite a bit. 

If you need 10 cards then just wait lol if you need one just pop on by ahha

----------


## 03ozwhip

My father in law got 4 cards yesterday, I used mine(only 2 blocks away from me) on the merc, it's the only car I have that doesn't use premium, but its got a huge tank, well worth doing this at 1.56 for sure.

----------


## haggis88

> The pub is awesome. Go there quite a bit. 
> 
> If you need 10 cards then just wait lol if you need one just pop on by ahha



Yeah just PM me when you've got enough man! It's more so I can get the families on board, the one guy has a wife who travels too

----------


## Tik-Tok

I wonder what the max discount is?

----------


## OU812

I need one of these!!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Savings  :rocket:   :rocket:   :rocket:

----------


## ExtraSlow

2legit that's really good. Wonder if we are getting a better discount now the calendar month has rolled over?

----------


## max_boost

Fuel prices have dropped 4-5c at the pumps so hopefully ufa follows suit. 

Checking this thread gives me so much joy lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

The herald says that wholesale fuel prices have dropped significantly. I think that's part of the reason us UFA people are so far below retail. 

In my travels through central Alberta I saw retail between 184 and 188 most places. And my fill at Innisfail last night was 168. 


Heck yeah buddies.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

And sorry, just to clarify... The gasoline sold at UFA is premium 91 octane??

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And sorry, just to clarify... The gasoline sold at UFA is premium 91 octane??



No.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> And sorry, just to clarify... The gasoline sold at UFA is premium 91 octane??



No, it's 87, and contains ethanol.

----------


## schurchill39

> And sorry, just to clarify... The gasoline sold at UFA is premium 91 octane??



Of course, clear gas is premium and farmers only run the best shit. :youidiot:

----------


## max_boost

> And sorry, just to clarify... The gasoline sold at UFA is premium 91 octane??



Lol no sorry I was clearly mistaken on that one!

----------


## max_boost



----------


## killramos

> No, it's 87, and contains ethanol.



Sounds suitable for my lawn mower

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sounds suitable for my lawn mower



I wouldn't, ethanol is terrible in mowers, and other power equipment.

----------


## killramos

Good point.


Sounds like this isn’t suitable for anything I own.

----------


## max_boost

But part of ya still wants a card to be part of the club lol I'll order one with your name on it killa

----------


## littledan

> I wouldn't, ethanol is terrible in mowers, and other power equipment.



same with 2-stroke boat motors? run premium?

----------


## mr2mike

> Sounds like this isn’t suitable for anything I own.



The the 89coupe in you is coming out.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> same with 2-stroke boat motors? run premium?



10% is allegedly the "safe" limit for two-strokes, but I've always tried avoiding ethanol altogether. It just burns hotter and prevents proper lubrication.

----------


## killramos

> The the 89coupe in you is coming out.



Ouch

----------


## Disoblige

> Ouch



Are u cut as well?
Or do u have a stinky dinky?

----------


## killramos

Y u pretend like you don’t know  :Cry:

----------


## littledan

> 10% is allegedly the "safe" limit for two-strokes, but I've always tried avoiding ethanol altogether. It just burns hotter and prevents proper lubrication.



fuuuuakkk. I specifically added beyond's favorite asset class just to save the environment faster and up the fuel discount spread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know much about assets, but that interior makes me horny.

----------


## killramos

Hawt

----------


## TurboMedic

1.619 today in Calgary right after I picked up my card. at a full tank that's a $45 difference, not insignificant...

----------


## Nufy

> But part of ya still wants a card to be part of the club lol I'll order one with your name on it killa



Can I join this club as well.

I can swing by and pick up lunch as well...

You still do the lunch box buffet ?

----------


## max_boost

> 1.619 today in Calgary right after I picked up my card. at a full tank that's a $45 difference, not insignificant...



Remember to add tax to the price shown so 1.619+tax = 1.70 which is still good vs posted 1.879




> Can I join this club as well.
> 
> I can swing by and pick up lunch as well...
> 
> You still do the lunch box buffet ?



Yes. Soon everyone will be in the club as we keep this thread going haha I should order some more cards, demand is high haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

I could use two more for a family member who tows a trailer too. This card is amazing for people who tow because the stations are less busy and more forgiving for large vehicles. Hell when I was towing I would have paid MORE for that kind of thing, the savings are just a bonus.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I could use two more for a family member who tows a trailer too. This card is amazing for people who tow because the stations are less busy and more forgiving for large vehicles. Hell when I was towing I would have paid MORE for that kind of thing, the savings are just a bonus.



The amount of time I've spent on google maps street view trying to find stations that would accommodate a trailer was annoyingly high while on vacations. I wish there were BC locations as well.

----------


## max_boost

I have 7 left right now. I say first come first serve but text/pm me. the other 20 are coming in the mail but probably 10-14 days out. I'll just order another 20 today anyway. Let's try to hit that 30c Safeway status haha

----------


## max_boost

Latest Calgary UFA fill 1.607+tax = 1.687, retail 1.879 = 19.2c savings lol we coming for ya 30c Safeway  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

See my comments above about retail vs wholesale price divergence. I think some of that is temporary.

----------


## max_boost

> See my comments above about retail vs wholesale price divergence. I think some of that is temporary.



kk so get in on that action now while it lasts

----------


## haggis88

I should come in and grab some lunch while i'm off work

Can I get cards for me and the wife and the rest of my comrades can wait?  :ROFL!: 

Will i just walk in and ask for Max Boost? Sounds like a superhero name, the fuel superhero  :Big Grin:

----------


## schurchill39

> I should come in and grab some lunch while i'm off work
> 
> Can I get cards for me and the wife and the rest of my comrades can wait? 
> 
> Will i just walk in and ask for Max Boost? Sounds like a superhero name, the fuel superhero



I just assume he looks exactly like his avatar so he should be pretty easy to spot if he's wearing the hat

----------


## littledan

I just went in and asked for "MAX BOOST". lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Skinny good looking guy. Not cut.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Another benefit to UFA. You don't have a tv showing you noisey motherfucking ads while you pump.

I just went to Shell near my house for the first time in forever, and the fucking touchscreen wouldn't shut up. I wouldn't mind if it just played non-audio video ads, but when I can still hear the damn thing after walking to the other side of the car, fuck that shit.

----------


## Nufy

Will swing by tomorrow for lunch...

Card or no card...

I used to eat there a lot when I was in QP...

----------


## killramos

Yea the shell touch screens are obnoxious

----------


## Nufy

Grabbed a card and a delicious lunchbox today...

Txs Max !!!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Yep grabbed one last night at Cardel, Maxboost is a baller, his license plate is full of 8s.

----------


## Brent.ff

picked mine up today and way too much sweet and sour pork. Prob pay off the lunchbox with my first fill. Thanks again!


For reference to what Extraslow was saying;

As of tomorrow, any gas station offering fuel for 191.9 in Calgary will be making a 41-cent-a-litre retail margin. Fifteen cents is considered generous, said Dan McTeague, creator of GasWizard.ca."

https://dailyhive.com/calgary/gas-prices-alberta

----------


## vengie

Cardlock 7 mins from my house in Airdrie.

@max_boost
 , I'll swing by next time I'm south in hopes you have a card or two.

----------


## max_boost

Only 3 cards left right now but more on the way! Just text or pm first to make sure I got some for when you arrive.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't PM first, just eat extra S&P squid if there's no cards. #lifehacks.

----------


## littledan

> Only 3 cards left right now but more on the way! Just text or pm first to make sure I got some for when you arrive.



I got a safeway gas coupon the other day. 4 cents/litre. I laughed.

----------


## max_boost

Calgary ufa 1.668

Retail really isn’t dropping. This is nice. Happy stampeding y’all!

----------


## OU812

I need a card where can I get one

----------


## Nufy

I bought gas this morning but didn’t grab a receipt. 
Is 1.66 the going rate ?

----------


## Disoblige

> I bought gas this morning but didn’t grab a receipt. 
> Is 1.66 the going rate ?



Currently, yes.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Is the pump in Calgary 24 hours?

----------


## Disoblige

Yep.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

$1.55 pre tax at gasoline alley, getting better

----------


## max_boost

Calgary ufa 1.57+tax

Out of cards right now. Will update when next batch arrives. Should be this week sometime. 

Keeping pumping bros lol

----------


## vengie

> Calgary ufa 1.57+tax
> 
> Out of cards right now. Will update when next batch arrives. Should be this week sometime. 
> 
> Keeping pumping bros lol



Max, let me know when they come in. 
I'll swing down and pick up some long overdue food  :Love:

----------


## Disoblige

Wonder if this should go into Ask Leo.

I been noticing an influx of newbies filling up here because they have no idea how to fill up when they get there (have to show them). Anyone can sign up for a card online so I am sure word is spreading about this like wildfire.

As long as they don't raise fuel prices, I don't care :P

----------


## mr2mike

I think it should, just so it's beyond.ca insiders only.

I'm also wondering, we need to test if there actually are tiers to the discount or 
@max_boost
, do you know that this is a thing for sure?

----------


## max_boost

There probably is, when I first got the card it was 4c more than the one my customer gave me. 

Next fill up I’ll do a comparison and see where it’s at. Or when you guys go and see other ppl there, just ask them how much they are paying lol

----------


## firebane

> There probably is, when I first got the card it was 4c more than the one my customer gave me. 
> 
> Next fill up I’ll do a comparison and see where it’s at. Or when you guys go and see other ppl there, just ask them how much they are paying lol



It would seem strange that if all these cards are tied to an account that you couldn't find details like this through the account.

Unless you are doing this in a different way.

----------


## max_boost

I suppose I could email them and ask lol end of the day this is just a cheap thrill fun thing save a few bucks and unlike Safeway, you would simply think the more ppl use ufa, the more they can wholesale order it should just be win win all the way around 

10 days in and we have filled just under $1500 worth of fuel.

----------


## ianmcc

I am going to be in on the next batch of cards. May need it for the 2022 Great Beater Challenge.
And I agree to putting this in Ask Leo so someone doesn't end up fucking this up for us.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I am going to be in on the next batch of cards. May need it for the 2022 Great Beater Challenge.
> And I agree to putting this in Ask Leo so someone doesn't end up fucking this up for us.



Yep GBC is part of the reason I got one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Several requests to move it into Ask Leo... 
@Team_Mclaren
 could you help please?

LoL:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't believe there is any need to move this to Ask Leo. I don't believe we are in contravention of any terms of use. The UFA Petroleum specifically states that "anyone can fuel at UFA" and they provide cards for "personal use".

Totally different than that Safeway scam that was actual fraud.

- - - Updated - - -

If mods choose to move it, I'll respect that, but I don't think it's required.

----------


## max_boost

Agreed. We are a car forum. We are the Beyond Fuel Club lol

----------


## mr2mike

Can't wait for ExtraSlow to be waiting in line to fuel at UFA, wondering how grandma found out about ufa cards then texted it to her quilting groups.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If there's something good in the world I want to share it. I'm all about spreading the happiness.

----------


## Disoblige

When UFA looks like a Made by Marcus line, heads will roll.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I already experienced some newbie ineptitude two weeks ago at Airdrie UFA. Some lady was parked on the wrong side, completely oblivious to how the system worked, and also stretching the hose across her trunk as taught as she could.

She didn't even have a UFA card. She just heard it was cheap gas

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice!

----------


## Disoblige

Curious how many mistakenly fuel up their car with dyed gas or just in general when their car needs premium  :ROFL!:

----------


## Nufy

> I already experienced some newbie ineptitude two weeks ago at Airdrie UFA. Some lady was parked on the wrong side, completely oblivious to how the system worked, and also stretching the hose across her trunk as taught as she could.
> 
> She didn't even have a UFA card. She just heard it was cheap gas



Some lady had to show me how it worked the first time as well in the NE.

Max tried to explain it to me when I picked up the card but I was too focused on lunch...

----------


## raceman6135

> Out of cards right now. Will update when next batch arrives. Should be this week sometime.



I'd also like to get a card if you have enough. TIA

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$1.579 plus gst today.

----------


## mr2mike

> Some lady had to show me how it worked the first time as well in the NE.
> 
> Max tried to explain it to me when I picked up the card but I was too focused on lunch...



1) Pull up to Clear Gasoline pump.
2) Note Pump # you're going to use.
3) Put ufa card into the kiosk.
4) Put in your credit card.
5) Choose $ amount.
6) Go to pump, flip up switch like you did in the 1980s.
7) Get receipt after at the kiosk.
8) Enjoy the savings.

----------


## 2002civic

> 1) Pull up to Clear Gasoline pump.
> 2) Note Pump # you're going to use.
> 3) Put ufa card into the kiosk.
> 4) Put in your credit card.
> 5) Choose $ amount.
> 6) Go to pump, flip up switch like you did in the 1980s.
> 7) Get receipt after at the kiosk.
> 8) Enjoy the savings.



#6 stalled me the first time I went

----------


## GT.....O?

Our company recently offered employees a UFA fuel card. We fill all our equipment up (oilfield services). 

Initially i didn't think it was a tiered system, but i filled up yesterday for 1.47 pre-tax. (Worked out to 1.55 after tax) But they also told us the more we bought the better the discount.  :dunno: 

Another note, i was told that the card itself allows or restricts you to fill up with Dyed. i think there is a decent penalty for getting caught with dyed in your tank on the road, and the discount is something the company is not willing to risk so i cant even purchase it.

----------


## Disoblige

Max boost's original instructions on the first page is the clearest.

For step 7, in order to get your receipt you must insert the card again.

----------


## FraserB

So theoretically the price will drop for us if more and more of us use the cards?

----------


## Brent.ff

I have to pre choose how much, vs just insert and fill?

----------


## mr2mike

> I have to pre choose how much, vs just insert and fill?



I don't think anywhere has pay after anymore by law.

----------


## haggis88

> I have to pre choose how much, vs just insert and fill?



I assume like any other fuel pump, it'll preauth your card for whatever and then only charge what you actually use

----------


## Brent.ff

> I assume like any other fuel pump, it'll preauth your card for whatever and then only charge what you actually use



I’m overthinking it

----------


## max_boost

> Our company recently offered employees a UFA fuel card. We fill all our equipment up (oilfield services). 
> 
> Initially i didn't think it was a tiered system, but i filled up yesterday for 1.47 pre-tax. (Worked out to 1.55 after tax) But they also told us the more we bought the better the discount. 
> 
> Another note, i was told that the card itself allows or restricts you to fill up with Dyed. i think there is a decent penalty for getting caught with dyed in your tank on the road, and the discount is something the company is not willing to risk so i cant even purchase it.



That’s a nice discount! 1.47 +tax is awesome. Our group is only at 1.57+tax right now but we small time vs you guys haha

Correct, the cards won’t even give access to dyed gas. I’m just curious how much cheaper dyed gas is lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

You kids don't need to worry about this thread blowing up our secret. Brian Jean is handling that for us.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You kids don't need to worry about this thread blowing up our secret. Brian Jean is handling that for us. 
> []



It's nice to confirm Brian Jean cannot do basic division and does not understand GST.
What. A. Fucking. Idiot!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Basic division is not his favourite asset class.

----------


## mr2mike

Never trust a guy with the initials of BJ.

----------


## Brent.ff

He may be missing the gst, but hes not wrong about Kenney who came out and said they wouldnt allow gouging.... seems pretty gouge-y out there

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> He may be missing the gst, but hes not wrong about Kenney who came out and said they wouldnt allow gouging.... seems pretty gouge-y out there



Jagmeet Singh has entered the chat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

We should make gasoline retailers illegal.

----------


## vengie

Does the Trudeau family still own all their gas stations?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Jagmeet Singh has entered the chat.



Id vote for jagmeet for $1.0/L gas, but it'd go the other way

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jagmeet will ensure you get a tax rebate so he can claim $1/L gas, but you'll actually pay $3.50/L and not qualify for the rebate.

----------


## max_boost

Let’s hope applying for a ufa card and waiting for it in the mail is too much for the average folk but if they want to join our club, I can order cards for them lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

In instances when prices go down, it's because retailers suddenly and magically became less greedy.
Prices are controlled by greed.
/Leftorium

----------


## ExtraSlow

If prices go up, it's greed. If they go down, it's because of government actions.

----------


## pheoxs

> He may be missing the gst, but hes not wrong about Kenney who came out and said they wouldnt allow gouging.... seems pretty gouge-y out there



hey now so the stations here just dropped 2 cents per litre. How can you say that’s gouging

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> hey now so the stations here just dropped 2 cents per litre. How can you say thats gouging



Haven't you seen The Grinch?!?!
Economics is like that thing with the heart growing, & shit.

----------


## max_boost

Just picked up a dozen cards in the mail. I have amnesia so I forgot who wanted one lol just hmu in the dms again or text

----------


## ExtraSlow

Text him genital pics.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Text him genital pics.



I wish this was in Ask Leo... I'd be cranking out crank shots

----------


## max_boost

Un Cut members only … lol jk haha

----------


## mr2mike

> I wish this was in Ask Leo... I'd be cranking out crank shots



Just jizz on a Chinese take out menu? Or?


Great Chinese food in Riverbend!
Highly recommended! 
@max_boost
 knows how to treat his clients.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Jizz on don't Gai Lan maybe

----------


## haggis88

Ohhh I'm coming in for lunch tomorrow then!

----------


## max_boost

Giggity. Special sauce for y’all.

----------


## mr2mike

$1.56/L if I don't use Bryan Gene's marth.
Nice!
Costco says $1.64/L on gas buddy.

----------


## max_boost

Unreal. Just like that all 20 cards are gone. Wow lol 

Another batch is on its way and I'll update again.

----------


## you&me

> Unreal. Just like that all 20 cards are gone. Wow lol 
> 
> Another batch is on its way and I'll update again.



Thanks!  :Love:

----------


## mr2mike

Approximately how many cards are in use?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Every time Im craving ginger beef I check this thread and see max's update about no cards left. Stomach betrays me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Approximately how many cards are in use?



All of them.

----------


## Darkane

> Unreal. Just like that all 20 cards are gone. Wow lol 
> 
> Another batch is on its way and I'll update again.



Damn! Was going to stop by tomorrow.

Can I reserve one next round? Lol.

----------


## firebane

> Approximately how many cards are in use?



Yes.

----------


## max_boost

There’s 60 cards out there but I’m not sure how many are actually using them. 

Fire babe I mailed yours out today 

So far 13 days we have spent $2300 in fuel total

I have another 40 cards coming soon lol

----------


## diamondedge

+1 for yummy food and +million for Max_Boost for setting this up. Nice to meet you!!

----------


## haggis88

A thoroughly awesome gentleman with the tastiest eats

Even my toddler approved of the Shanghai noodles and was obsessed with the fishtank

He was even giving air kisses to 
@max_boost
 as we left  :Love:

----------


## TurboMedic

> Wonder if this should go into Ask Leo.
> 
> I been noticing an influx of newbies filling up here because they have no idea how to fill up when they get there (have to show them). Anyone can sign up for a card online so I am sure word is spreading about this like wildfire.
> 
> As long as they don't raise fuel prices, I don't care :P



I've heard alot of people on talk radio calling in and letting everyone know about UFA and the prices.....so I think its well out there. More pumps in Calgary would be nice, 4 doesn't seem enough

----------


## TurboMedic

> Our company recently offered employees a UFA fuel card. We fill all our equipment up (oilfield services). 
> 
> Initially i didn't think it was a tiered system, but i filled up yesterday for 1.47 pre-tax. (Worked out to 1.55 after tax) But they also told us the more we bought the better the discount. 
> 
> Another note, i was told that the card itself allows or restricts you to fill up with Dyed. i think there is a decent penalty for getting caught with dyed in your tank on the road, and the discount is something the company is not willing to risk so i cant even purchase it.



If I had to guess it probably won't allow you to choose that pump number unless its specified on your account

----------


## mr2mike

Cannot buy dyed gas with the card.
If you apply with paperwork to prove you're a farm, you can get it activated but by default, those settings are greyed out on the website's account.

----------


## haggis88

Warning to those thinking of stopping at Airdrie UFA today...regular clear is out, only dyed regular available or clear and dyed diesel

----------


## max_boost

lol oh noes 

Is it because everyone is on it now haha but we can't even use dyed regular, would get in shit! haha off road vehicles only

----------


## haggis88

It wasn't even busy

I honestly think its too much effort for the general public to save a couple of cents, individuals or groups of 2/3 aint getting safeway level discounts lol so they'd just wait at costco

Carstairs was 153.7 by my calcs today

----------


## Disoblige

Agreed luckily this is slightly too much work for the regular debbie receptionist to get her 200 co-workers on board

----------


## max_boost

I have a buddy who just requested 75 cards for various coworkers, professionals, friends of friends etc. UFA approved it lol I am gonna monitor these 75 cards to see if it actually gets used or if just bandwagoners who say yes yes yes lol because you can label the cards so I made a bunch of Go Flames Go, Go Stampeders Go and Go RoughNecks Go cards lol

----------


## max_boost



----------


## Disoblige

Lack of use in 3 months or something, can you cancel individual cards (employee fired, etc.) so it is less taxing for you to manage?

Savage if you can cancel and do happen to cancel someone  :ROFL!: 

I mean if anyone is a big enough dick to pick up a card and never use it... You prolly don't pick up dog poo, use other people's garbage bins without bagging, don't let your kids drink pop, tint your windshield, drive an 01 celica, missing a few fingers, have PTSD over hot soup, and overall not a chill guy.

----------


## schurchill39

> Lack of use in 3 months or something, can you cancel individual cards (employee fired, etc.) so it is less taxing for you to manage?
> 
> Savage if you can cancel and do happen to cancel someone



There shouldn't be anything to manage  :dunno:  if the card doesn't get used it doesn't have an effect on anything with the account because there is no credit associated with it.

----------


## Disoblige

Fair enough. I was meaning eventually if MB had like 200 cards under his account, then it might be harder to get more approved cards moving forward. And if a lot of the issued cards had non-users on it, it kinda is a waste for someone who would use it more often.

----------


## max_boost

Haha did a little more digging on the site. Yes you can cancel the cards one by one. But of course I’m not keeping track of who is holding what card number lol

Not looking to spy on anyone haha I’m just curious if ppl are using them. That’s why I make you come by the store to get it, that extra effort ensures you’re for real lol but as long as ufa doesn’t cap me on number of cards I can get, then it’s np!

It is kinda fun seeing the total fuel purchases tho. Pump up these rookie numbers! Lol

----------


## max_boost

Also, the purchases only show the invoice number and not the card number so you can't really tell which card is fueling lots but you can see the last transaction date of the card number. Looks like out of the original 45 cards I distributed, there's 15 that haven't been used at all. 

20 was distributed recently, another 35 coming this week and another 100 coming in a couple weeks lol

----------


## birdman86

They will cancel individual cards for inactivity, my backup card got cancelled after maybe 9 months

----------


## mr2mike

I'm willing to share last few digits if my card so we can get a google sheet showing who's the biggest user.
Then I can provide this info to Jyoti.

Summer's going to be a low time in my gas purchases. But come fall. I'll be climbing the ranks.

- - - Updated - - -




> They will cancel individual cards for inactivity, my backup card got cancelled after maybe 9 months



Did you get a letter or find out at the pump? Asking for a buddy who did his own and barely uses it until he goes back to his home town.

----------


## ianmcc

According to my wife her store was almost run out of regular due to refinery issues or slow downs so most likely not a UFA issue.

----------


## max_boost

> They will cancel individual cards for inactivity, my backup card got cancelled after maybe 9 months



Oh that makes sense then! 

Also, I'll keep posting weekly numbers so everyone is up to date where we are with total fuel purchases haha keep the collective fun going lol

----------


## pheoxs

> According to my wife her store was almost run out of regular due to refinery issues or slow downs so most likely not a UFA issue.



not sure how true but I heard rail capacity is so backed up there’s a shortage of ethanol right now which is affecting the gasoline blends. Supposedly this is why the prairies haven’t seen the same gas price drops as other regions

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ethanol in gas is the biggest scam.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ethanol in gas is the biggest scam.



Aside from #WinterGas jammed with completely useless butane

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Man I’m paying $3.01CAD/L before exchange fees for diesel here in England, wish they had a UFA lol.

----------


## Maxt

1.674 for diesel today.

----------


## Darkane

> 1.674 for diesel today.



That’s great. Compared to shell where I normally fill up, it’s like 30c cheaper. And about 45c cheaper than their premium diesel garbage. 

What justifies its additional cost? More cetane?

----------


## SKR

> That’s great. Compared to shell where I normally fill up, it’s like 30c cheaper. And about 45c cheaper than their premium diesel garbage. 
> 
> What justifies its additional cost? More cetane?



It's packed full of more diesely goodness.

I'm running a tank of it right now because I fucked up and hit the first button I saw that said diesel on it. It doesn't look like the mileage is going to be any better than regular diesel, and that's the only thing I'd care about for another 20 cents a liter.

----------


## haggis88

> I'm willing to share last few digits if my card so we can get a google sheet showing who's the biggest user.



I like this idea! League table!

----------


## max_boost

15 day tally so far $2620  :Big Grin:

----------


## zechs

> Aside from #WinterGas jammed with completely useless butane



Yea, trying to figure this one out. Never have I had a modern vehicle not start on gas, even unplugged in -40 weather. Seems they push the limits of the regs to give us a worse product.

----------


## max_boost

A penny here a penny there drop it like it’s hot lol

----------


## 2002civic

Love it, thanks again!

----------


## Nufy

Must have just missed you Max.

----------


## max_boost

Cards are in again. Come and get them first come first serve lol

----------


## mr2mike

Gassed up an hour ago.
Freaking busy there! Mass chaos, 3 ppl who can't understand how to make a transaction. Can confirm, not a Beyond card holder had the issues. 

I can already tell the animosity of the usual business ufa'ers.

----------


## max_boost

time for late night beyond meet/loiter fill up hangouts lol

----------


## mr2mike

~ 9¢ off from Costco price.

----------


## ExtraSlow

) 
L
} b) ll)

----------


## Darkane

> ) 
> L
> } b) ll)



~1.52/L. 

33c off? Momma Mia.

----------


## haggis88

I was 150.9 at Carstairs on the way home yesterday

----------


## Darkane

1.451 + GST today. Brilliant.

All in my cost - 1.47/L because of my 3% cash back Visa.

I learned something else today too, if you know someone who works at the UFA, you can get an "Upgraded" card that gives minimum 3c/L discount off the volume based price on your account. Basically friends/family of UFA employees. 

Next, I was calculating actual price and realized how bad we're being gouged for fuel right now. UFA at 1.52 is making pretty good profit, and the stations charging 1.859 are absolutely robbing people. 

Petro Canada's "Rack Price" which is the cost of the fuel at the Terminal filling rack is 1.14/L. This is the price of fuel that gets loaded into the tanker truck to be transported to the gas station. 

https://www.petro-canada.ca/en/business/rack-prices

The station then adds 11.05c for Federal Carbon tax, and 10c for Federal Excise tax, +5% GST. Total cost to the station is ~1.42/L.

With a generous margin, we should NOT be paying more than $1.60/L. 

Even our UFA super discount, they're still making 10-12c/L. 

Great discount, though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wonder if this will prompt anyone to build additional fuel stations to undercut the market. I sure won't, but....

----------


## mr2mike

Beyond.ca to make offer to Suncor for fuel stations?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## killramos

Sounds like an awesome business

----------


## mr2mike

Trudeau Sr, Sr. Approved.

----------


## littledan

$1.50 rate vs $1.86 posted rate nearby. No longer rookie numbers confirmed.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

1.447/L in Airdrie, 1.519/L with tax. Can't beat that.

----------


## Darkane

Nice work Fellers.

----------


## haggis88

I filled in Calgary earlier, 1.464 plus gst so 1.537 vs the 1.819 at my local PetroCan

Numbers are getting good, I've filled 360ish litres since getting my 2 cards, what's our total fill numbers like now 
@max_boost
?

----------


## Brent.ff

Chevron in Kamloops is 169.. AB retailers are quite the racket currently

----------


## schurchill39

> Chevron in Kamloops is 169.. AB retailers are quite the racket currently



The fact fuel is cheaper anywhere in BC compared to Alberta makes me sick

----------


## pheoxs

Costco dropped to 157 so seems to be coming down. Wonder how much of a scam all the gas stations pulled keeping prices inflated for stampede then seems to be dropping immediately after

----------


## max_boost

19 day July tally = $4116

----------


## mr2mike

I'm sure the Stampede Gas price game has been played for years.

Nice! $216/d on gas!

----------


## max_boost

June was Safeway month. Only hit $1964 for June fuel sales. This is fun lol Safeway ending and retail not dropping has been replaced with ufa haha

----------


## max_boost

Places like vegreville and oyen I never even heard of before lol

----------


## haggis88

> Places like vegreville and oyen I never even heard of before lol



I pass thru Oyen when driving out to Kindersley

There's not much there except a UFA lol

----------


## Xtrema

> Wonder if this should go into Ask Leo.
> 
> I been noticing an influx of newbies filling up here because they have no idea how to fill up when they get there (have to show them). Anyone can sign up for a card online so I am sure word is spreading about this like wildfire.



Doesn't matter, this "hack" is now spreading thru other social medias and normies are now onto it to the point it's now watercooler topic at the office.

Enjoy it while you can.




> Costco dropped to 157 so seems to be coming down. Wonder how much of a scam all the gas stations pulled keeping prices inflated for stampede then seems to be dropping immediately after



Probably also related to summer vacation/driving season is slowly winding down in the US.

----------


## rage2

> Places like vegreville and oyen I never even heard of before lol



I’ve stopped by vegreville on my way to lloydmimster for a kids baseball tournament. They have an egg.

It’s funny, I’m still traveling a lot for baseball to a bunch of small towns, and I see UFA everywhere now.

----------


## Darkane

> Doesn't matter, this "hack" is now spreading thru other social medias and normies are now onto it to the point it's now watercooler topic at the office.
> 
> Enjoy it while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably also related to summer vacation/driving season is slowly winding down in the US.



It says right on the UFA webpage that it’s open to anyone. 

If they’re seeing increased demand because their product is cheaper - while still providing a profit to the corporation - they just might expand. This could be the thing the gas stations needed. A swift kick in the ass.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah not sure why UFA would want to reduce sales and discourage customers. 

Market pressure is a normal and healthy thing.

----------


## schurchill39

> I pass thru Oyen when driving out to Kindersley
> 
> There's not much there except a UFA lol



You're taking the long way. Skip Oyen and go highway 570 up through Alsask.

----------


## mr2mike

> Places like vegreville and oyen I never even heard of before lol



You need to franchise your restaurant and open one's there.

----------


## haggis88

Taza Gas Bar at 149.9 this morning

- - - Updated - - -




> You're taking the long way. Skip Oyen and go highway 570 up through Alsask.



I come home that way, road is a piece of shit haha

----------


## mr2mike

Someone be posting ufa pricing on gas buddy.
Which one of you is Quiltzilla?

----------


## schurchill39

> Taza Gas Bar at 149.9 this morning
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I come home that way, road is a piece of shit haha



What? The 12km from Alsask to 44 (sask side of 570) is horrendous but after that its smooth sailing. They just repaved most of the Alberta side a few years ago. Are we talking about the same road because I've been taking it for years and its awesome. Downside is barely any cell coverage but I would take it over highway 9 any day of the week.

----------


## SKR

> What? The 12km from Alsask to 44 (sask side of 570) is horrendous but after that its smooth sailing. They just repaved most of the Alberta side a few years ago. Are we talking about the same road because I've been taking it for years and its awesome. Downside is barely any cell coverage but I would take it over highway 9 any day of the week.



Yeah that's the only way to go. 570 and 564. There's some gravel going that way but it seems like a way quicker drive. Last time I went that way there was a semi spun out on that big hill where the gravel starts at Dorothy.

----------


## 2020

> Cards are in again. Come and get them first come first serve lol



Any left? Just stop by your restaurant to pick one up?

----------


## lasimmon

FYI someone is advertising this group on the other Calgary forum. Not sure that matters or not though.

----------


## max_boost

Good. Come join the club.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fake news there is no other Calgary forum.

----------


## Nufy

That was me.

I assumed it was common knowledge by now...

I'll remove it if there are issues.

----------


## max_boost

> That was me.
> 
> I assumed it was common knowledge by now...
> 
> I'll remove it if there are issues.



No issues homie!

----------


## sabad66

Is it actually true that there are discounts based on volume under the same master account? Or is pricing the same for everyone with a card? I can’t seem to find anything about discounts on their web site.

----------


## max_boost

I have asked fellow ufa ppl about their price at the pumps and it definitely varies but usually just 3-5c. Now idk if it caps out or not. 

I still have the original card a customer gave me. I’ll fill half and half next time if there’s no lineup at ufa and see. 

When I first got my ufa card, it was 4c more than the one my customer gave me but idk the volume or number of cards he has out.

----------


## Maxt

1.616 diesel today.

----------


## firebane

Fill up in Strathmore today. 

Is there a way to know what the price per litre will be before going? Because otherwise you go in blind.

----------


## max_boost

That’s the excitement firebabe. Glad you got your cards

----------


## firebane

> That’s the excitement firebabe. Glad you got your cards



We have never met and you sure come on strong lol

----------


## max_boost

Aha auto correct  :Wink: 

But if the ufa not busy you can always fill say 10l first and then get the receipt and go back and fill more if the price is to your liking

----------


## ExtraSlow

> We have never met and you sure come on strong lol



So totally accurate. He's six and a half feet of personality in a more compact package.

----------


## ianmcc

First fill with the UFA card today. 
Printer was offline but here are the deets:
Charge...$71.15
Litres........48.30
Cost/L......$1.473

----------


## ExtraSlow

Note that if the printer is offline, you can go to the other terminal at the other pumps and it'll print there just fine.

----------


## mr2mike

> Note that if the printer is offline, you can go to the other terminal at the other pumps and it'll print there just fine.



It will also offer to print it next time you put the card in before your next fill.

----------


## birdman86

> I'm willing to share last few digits if my card so we can get a google sheet showing who's the biggest user.
> Then I can provide this info to Jyoti.
> 
> Summer's going to be a low time in my gas purchases. But come fall. I'll be climbing the ranks.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a letter or find out at the pump? Asking for a buddy who did his own and barely uses it until he goes back to his home town.



I got an email but pretty sure there was no warning. Text read:

"Your Cardlock card has been suspended due to inactivity as a security precaution.
Card Number: ******* 
If you wish to re-activate this card, please log into Cardlink at ufapetro.com.
For further assistance contact Customer Support via email at [email protected] or call 1-877-258-4500. "

Looking at the dates that card would have been a full year without any use. This was the second card that I just threw in the junk drawer, my main card never stopped working.

----------


## max_boost

Don’t forget the rep pts lol  :Big Grin:  
Every fill brings a smile!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Was $1.39 a litre in gasoline alley today, sans tax. Better than the $1.75 still at most stations.

Older dude who was getting his receipt said it was $1.27 a litre for him so he must have a better company rate.

Also there was a fun ton of people sharing cards, the station was busy as fuck today

----------


## Darkane

> Was $1.39 a litre in gasoline alley today, sans tax. Better than the $1.75 still at most stations.
> 
> Older dude who was getting his receipt said it was $1.27 a litre for him so he must have a better company rate.
> 
> Also there was a fun ton of people sharing cards, the station was busy as fuck today



Did 1.27 buy dyed fuel?? Great price

----------


## Disoblige

1.27 must be dyed. Riiiight? :O

----------


## Little Dragon

What's the max boost fleet rate right now? My non-fleet rate is 1.41 clear gas for comparison if anyone filled up today. Wanted to compare and see if I should join the fleet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What's the max boost fleet rate right now? My non-fleet rate is 1.41 clear gas for comparison if anyone filled up today. Wanted to compare and see if I should join the fleet.



Which location? That matters.

----------


## firebane

I emailed UFA to see if they can provide prices at locations but never heard back. But I then look at the UFA login and one of the things it says under reporting is cardlock prices.

So I wonder if MB can get that for us.

----------


## max_boost

Mine only shows purchase history. It doesn’t show card lock prices.

- - - Updated - - -

You guys been pumping!

----------


## redblack

Popped my UFA cherry today, feels weird not knowing how much it was/L and final charge as none of the pay stations would print a receipt. Guess I’ll have to wait for the charge to get posted to my CC.

No line ups at 530pm

----------


## ExtraSlow

If the printer at your terminal is not working the terminal at the other pump will do it. They are all connected.

----------


## Darell_n

> Popped my UFA cherry today, feels weird not knowing how much it was/L and final charge as none of the pay stations would print a receipt. Guess I’ll have to wait for the charge to get posted to my CC.
> 
> No line ups at 530pm



Cardlocks are built for people that know the fuel price is somebody else's problem.

----------


## max_boost

> Popped my UFA cherry today, feels weird not knowing how much it was/L and final charge as none of the pay stations would print a receipt. Guess I’ll have to wait for the charge to get posted to my CC.
> 
> No line ups at 530pm



Yea you can always check your credit card to see what it billed for and then / number of litres filled

But it should be 1.40+tax

----------


## GT.....O?

Filled up on saturday with the corporate card at the calgary location
Im assuming someone from this group also filled up. So you can run the numbers

80.00 liters
$110.38

~$1.38 including taxes

----------


## navdeep

I filled up on Sunday in Airdrie location 

37 Liters 
$50.43

$1.36 Including Taxes

----------


## flipstah

Damn I wanna join but premium is no bueno on UFA as per page 1  :Frown:

----------


## birdman86

UFA winning hands down right now.

Prices in Brooks on Saturday were I think $1.67ish for clear vs. $1.45 at UFA, can't even compare.

----------


## max_boost

> Damn I wanna join but premium is no bueno on UFA as per page 1



Haha what’s funny is I’ve been seeing some vehicles that im pretty sure take premium filling up haha usually darker skin fellow bros. One was a glk350 which for sure is premium haha

But keep this thread going with where you guys are filling and paying. Some members have to make a bit of a trek out so wanna make sure it’s worth it. In before killaramos drops the - you go out of your way for gas? Lol

Now for sure ufa is winning unless you go to Costco reserve so enjoy the savings!  :Clap:

----------


## max_boost

Calgary ufa 1.411+tax=1.482

----------


## firebane

Strathmore UFA was 1.41 before tax too

----------


## littledan

1.369 + tax = $1.437 today in west edmonton

----------


## mr2mike

> Calgary ufa 1.411+tax=1.482



Almost freeee

----------


## max_boost

Calgary ufa 1.398+tax = 1.468  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brent.ff

> Calgary ufa 1.398+tax = 1.468



What the heck, was definitely 1.48 for me today!

----------


## max_boost

5pm special? Haha

----------


## max_boost



----------


## 2002civic

Airdrie today 1.376 + GST

----------


## mr2mike

How is Max_boost not even mentioned in this article?
Was reading for: "Some Chinese Restaurant ordered 1000 cards". Lol
https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/is-coope...umps-1.6005037

----------


## firebane

Looking at that article and reading this _He points out that, including taxes, gasoline currently costs $1.32/L to buy wholesale._

Does that mean savings will bottom out around the 1.32 mark?

----------


## HHURICANE1

$1.459 incl. tax in Strathmore. Still $0.09 better than Costco but getting closer.

----------


## mr2mike

> Looking at that article and reading this _He points out that, including taxes, gasoline currently costs $1.32/L to buy wholesale._
> 
> Does that mean savings will bottom out around the 1.32 mark?



Currently, yes. Until the wholesale price drops. But gives a good idea on actual gasoline costs.

----------


## Darkane

> Looking at that article and reading this _He points out that, including taxes, gasoline currently costs $1.32/L to buy wholesale._
> 
> Does that mean savings will bottom out around the 1.32 mark?



Yes. Rack price in Edmonton is 1.05x, and Calgary 1.07x

Add 20.5c federal taxes and 5% gst. Thats gas station cost, anything over is profit.

----------


## pheoxs

> Yes. Rack price in Edmonton is 1.05x, and Calgary 1.07x
> 
> Add 20.5c federal taxes and 5% gst. That’s gas station cost, anything over is profit.



the rack price doesn’t include transportation though IIRC

----------


## mr2mike

$1.390 + tax tonight in Calgary.

----------


## littledan

That fed tax percentage is ridiculars. Ban feds.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Should five per cent appear too small
> Be thankful I don't take it all
> 'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah I'm the taxman
> 
> If you drive a car, I'll tax the street,
> If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat.
> If you get too cold I'll tax the heat,
> If you take a walk, I'll tax your feet.



.
.
.

. 
@Buster
 is listening.

----------


## max_boost

> How is Max_boost not even mentioned in this article?
> Was reading for: "Some Chinese Restaurant ordered 1000 cards". Lol
> https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/is-coope...umps-1.6005037



Haha membership requests have slowed

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## max_boost

Oh noes. The price went up! Lol 1.39 to 1.41

----------


## kenny

Brought my car in for service last week and they offered to retune to the car to run on regular, I was tempted so I can join this fuel club haha

----------


## pheoxs

> Brought my car in for service last week and they offered to retune to the car to run on regular, I was tempted so I can join this fuel club haha



i was wondering if this would be possible on the access port. Swap to a 87 tune for long road trips

----------


## Tik-Tok

> i was wondering if this would be possible on the access port. Swap to a 87 tune for long road trips



Totally do-able. Although the ECU should really de-tune itself if it starts detecting knock, but getting a custom 87 tune would get you better mileage and power.

----------


## GT.....O?

asked the fuel card manager, company volume is over 215,000L YTD

----------


## max_boost

> asked the fuel card manager, company volume is over 215,000L YTD



whoa! are you part of our collective or is this your own? 

Extraslow was 1.41 and you are 1.313!  :Shock:

----------


## GT.....O?

> whoa! are you part of our collective or is this your own? 
> 
> Extraslow was 1.41 and you are 1.313!



The company i work for started this program at the beginning of the year. Im with the company collective. 

But i think the price fluctuates quite a bit during the day... no evidence of this, but seems me the price changes several times a day

----------


## max_boost

ah okay. So Beyonders we have lots of room to go haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## GT.....O?

yeah, 

as posted above, we are over 200,000L already since we started, although i think it was april or may when they gave everyone cards.

----------


## you&me

Went around lunch to fill up the wife's ride and had to wait  :Shock:  

Wouldn't have been so bad if it weren't for several NE bros filling up their rusty 3 series... Silly North Easterners, that's not what it's for  :ROFL!: 

1.41 still made it worthwhile.

----------


## GT.....O?

> Went around lunch to fill up the wife's ride and had to wait  
> 
> Wouldn't have been so bad if it weren't for several NE bros filling up their rusty 3 series... Silly North Easterners, that's not what it's for 
> 
> 1.41 still made it worthwhile.




Serious question, are guys filling up with regular and adding cetane booster? lol

----------


## max_boost

> yeah, 
> 
> as posted above, we are over 200,000L already since we started, although i think it was april or may when they gave everyone cards.



haha yea. I can't read properly for some reason  :crazy nut:  We are only around 7000L so far lol yea totally rookie numbers compared to 200k!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gottapumpthosenumbersup.gif

----------


## Disoblige

good thing it's 24 hours. only shit thing is you might start getting a bunch of barlow type folks hanging around late.

----------


## max_boost

Haha ya it’s totally a fast and furious type hang out place lol

----------


## msommers

Anyone know where UFA ranks in terms of gas quality? Or is regular = regular no matter really the station these days?

I'm a die-hard Shell nutjob, but saving $0.2/L or more might sway me haha

----------


## max_boost

@msommers


Attachment 107321

----------


## pheoxs

> Anyone know where UFA ranks in terms of gas quality? Or is regular = regular no matter really the station these days?
> 
> I'm a die-hard Shell nutjob, but saving $0.2/L or more might sway me haha



regular ufa is just regular shell basically

----------


## ExtraSlow

What do you mean by "fuel quality" anyway? What does poor quality fuel look like? 

My opinion, gas is gas.

----------


## msommers

> What do you mean by "fuel quality" anyway? What does poor quality fuel look like? 
> 
> My opinion, gas is gas.



Ethanol content, additives.

Many folks have reported better fuel mileage using certain brands.

- - - Updated - - -




> @msommers
> 
> 
> Attachment 107321



Dope, sign me up

----------


## you&me

In my case, the wife's ride drinks regular gas and as far as I'm concerned, UFA is as good as any. 

I doubt the bro filling up his M320i M-sport cares, or even knows the difference.

----------


## killramos

premium gas is a scam anyway

----------


## black300

What are the locations again? Does the one on Moraine Road work with this card? If so I am interested!

----------


## haggis88

> What are the locations again? Does the one on Moraine Road work with this card? If so I am interested!



Yes, that's the only station in the city...

Normally find them in your small to medium towns

----------


## mr2mike

> Attachment 107737





Funny how a few hours later, it's slightly more. I definitely didn't think it would be below $1.40/L.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lineups today as people prep for the long weekend.
Do you need a farm plate to run dyed gas? Some bro in an escalade was at the dyed pump.

----------


## riander5

> In my case, the wife's ride drinks regular gas and as far as I'm concerned, UFA is as good as any. 
> 
> I doubt the bro filling up his M320i M-sport cares, or even knows the difference.



I feel so targeted

- - - Updated - - -




> premium gas is a scam anyway



https://www.caranddriver.com/feature...dodge-charger/

Seems like it

----------


## mr2mike

> Lineups today as people prep for the long weekend.
> Do you need a farm plate to run dyed gas? Some bro in an escalade was at the dyed pump.



Either confused. Or has a farm account.
I bet if you pay farm tax you could get that account.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Do you need a farm plate to run dyed gas? Some bro in an escalade was at the dyed pump.



Do the cops even check for purple anymore? I knew a "friend" that ran purple for years, even went to BC on it.

----------


## pheoxs

Heritage Costco is now 149.9 btw

----------


## max_boost

> Heritage Costco is now 149.9 btw



whoa nice that's good

yea I thought dyed was for off road vehicles only?! there was a f150 bro filling his up the other day I went.

----------


## mr2mike

You're not going to be checked for purple gas in Calgary.

----------


## max_boost

Oh Kinda neat, I usually access ufa through my phone but you can see so much more on desktop. Cardlock pricing page is still blank but maybe it'll update soon?

Shows 56 cards have been used

Also, we are at 9,395.10 for this month. Looks like we will crack that $10k baby!

----------


## littledan

Sweet. I'll be adding another hundo to that tally tonight

----------


## phreezee

Shitty 5 car deep line for main gas at noon at Moraine. Hope this doesn't become Costco line like now that the news is covering it.

----------


## max_boost

> I feel so targeted
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/feature...dodge-charger/
> 
> Seems like it



so I can put regular in my IS300? Feels so guilty when pop open the lid and it says premium only lol

----------


## zechs

My BIL and sister own a farm, they fill their dailys with clear gas even though its from tanks on the farm.

One thing to keep in mind with the dye is that it's hard on direct injection systems. They say its not, but its an impurity, and it does have a wearing affect vs clear gas, just like dyed diesel f'd up a lot of modern diesel engines after 2001 as they started going to higher pressure/higher tolerance systems.

----------


## riander5

> so I can put regular in my IS300? Feels so guilty when pop open the lid and it says premium only lol



Hell yea! Get in line with the brown brothas throwing it in their bmw's!  :ROFL!: 

Not sure what pressure those is300's go to but can't be that high. Just don't go street racing it on a 40C day and you should be fine. Plus it's a toyota it'll be fine

----------


## ExtraSlow

Run ufa gas till it throws a code. I heard you drive like a grandpa anyway.

----------


## mr2mike

> My BIL and sister own a farm, they fill their dailys with clear gas even though its from tanks on the farm.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind with the dye is that it's hard on direct injection systems. They say its not, but its an impurity, and it does have a wearing affect vs clear gas, just like dyed diesel f'd up a lot of modern diesel engines after 2001 as they started going to higher pressure/higher tolerance systems.



Yes, I have heard the same with dyed gas plugging the filters and injectors on vehicles.

----------


## Proyecto2000

> Hell yea! Get in line with the brown brothas throwing it in their bmw's! 
> 
> Not sure what pressure those is300's go to but can't be that high. Just don't go street racing it on a 40C day and you should be fine. Plus it's a toyota it'll be fine



Mix in a $5 bottle of Octane booster and you are good to go. At least according to my BIL who is gonna fill his Jag up with UFA regular lol

Btw I filled up in Claresholm at $1.395. That was great after filling up 3 days earlier for $2.10 in BC lol

----------


## max_boost

> Hell yea! Get in line with the brown brothas throwing it in their bmw's! 
> 
> Not sure what pressure those is300's go to but can't be that high. Just don't go street racing it on a 40C day and you should be fine. Plus it's a toyota it'll be fine



lol love the brown bros in their benz suvs haha




> Run ufa gas till it throws a code. I heard you drive like a grandpa anyway.



dang wish I could dispute that haha I do drive like a grandpa 

took a chick out for dinner and cruise and she casually said, you're a safe driver lol  :ROFL!:  Now hmmm ...

----------


## ianmcc

Busy even at 8pm. All four clear pumps full once I rolled in. The poor lady trying to use the UFA for the first time was kinda funny-the farmer helping her out had the patience of a saint. 
And as mentioned earlier-typical driver in the A4 2.0T filling up; me and the wife talking later about people who want the nice stuff but are too cheap to pay the price of admission.

Price was $1.357 so with GST $1.425-still has Costco beat.

----------


## max_boost

A buddy just rolled through now and no lineup so it’s just the timing but the stations are definitely busier tho. Time for ufa to build another one!

----------


## Disoblige

> took a chick out for dinner and cruise and she casually said, you're a safe driver lol  Now hmmm ...



DAMN lol. Low key savage.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Costco-sized lineups at the Airdrie location this afternoon, Ugh.

----------


## mr2mike

Who's going to be emailing UFA asking about expanding locations?
A 16th Ave N location would be great for truckers.

----------


## firebane

> Costco-sized lineups at the Airdrie location this afternoon, Ugh.



Yeah its insane how fast people are catching onto this whole thing and the UFA places are busy af.

Strathmore location at like 5pm can have 8 people waiting.

----------


## FraserB

> Who's going to be emailing UFA asking about expanding locations?
> A 16th Ave N location would be great for truckers.



Doubt they’ll expand. As soon as the regular places get pinched enough and have to drop their prices, people will go back to eating a few cent difference for the convenience

----------


## ExtraSlow

Costs several million bucks to build a new station. UFA Petroleum locations are agency's, which is like a franchise. I think the increased volume from retail consumers is unlikely to change thier long term and, although could encourage any projects they were already working on.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Costs several million bucks to build a new station. UFA Petroleum locations are agency's, which is like a franchise. I think the increased volume from retail consumers is unlikely to change thier long term and, although could encourage any projects they were already working on.



Pffftttt! Let's get some advise from a Petroleum Engineer before we get too far ahead of ourselves.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who wants to make that investment should call ufa and see if you can get an agency yourself. I think putting one right by aspen would be a solid idea.

----------


## max_boost

> Doubt they’ll expand. As soon as the regular places get pinched enough and have to drop their prices, people will go back to eating a few cent difference for the convenience



Yea. We have to stay committed and hodl and keep using ufa when retail leaves haha

----------


## zechs

A lot of people don't realize UFA typically used to be the same, if not worse on average. Maybe if a 5c or 10c/L discount is maintained through everyone having cards for the one account it will be worth it, but I can't imagine the discount spread stays forever.

I could be wrong, just surprised as I looked into a card when I had my business and it made no sense at the time.

----------


## max_boost

Mind you my experience just a few months, at worse it was same as retail, at best is right now 23-30c, in between was 7-15c

Now I’ve always said it’s just a card you keep in your wallet, use it if handy! Just 1x a year so it doesn’t self delete  :Big Grin:

----------


## littledan

$1.39/l here in edmonton today incl gst

----------


## zechs

> Mind you my experience just a few months, at worse it was same as retail, at best is right now 23-30c, in between was 7-15c
> 
> Now I’ve always said it’s just a card you keep in your wallet, use it if handy! Just 1x a year so it doesn’t self delete



Oh yea, you are doing god's work dude, all the rep for you  :Smilie:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

$1.33 a litre pre tax at gasoline alley just now

Busy as fuck there, 10 car line up, had to help an older dude who has no idea how to get gas/pay. 

Gunna start getting gas during off hours

----------


## killramos

Is getting gas at UFA particularly complicated or something?

----------


## mr2mike

> Is getting gas at UFA particularly complicated or something?



If you're used to full serve, yes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've seen people confused by an elevator, so nothing surprises me anymore.

----------


## Disoblige

There is many things that is confusing to people about a cardlock.

The fact the booth to pay is not obvious, people not knowing you gotta turn on the pump, not knowing what dyed gas is, not being able to see prices and how to get a receipt. Lump all these together and you have a Mar party.

----------


## msommers

Just filled up both our vehicles, and 50% of the people knew exactly what was going on and the others are stumbling to grasp what "begin fueling" means.

----------


## haggis88

The pump styles can vary from station to station too, so 
Calgary people would be fucked if they went to Carstairs for example

----------


## mr2mike

> There is many things that is confusing to people about a cardlock.
> 
> The fact the booth to pay is not obvious, people not knowing you gotta turn on the pump, not knowing what dyed gas is, not being able to see prices and how to get a receipt. Lump all these together and you have a Mar party.



Easy, it's not charging a battery.

----------


## max_boost

Excited to see our numbers. We past $10k, maybe long weekend action will get it to $11k  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

Neat. Just turn the phone sideways on mobile lol alright bros, just like sales targets, you know what to do for aug! Haha

----------


## mr2mike

Only 63 cards? That's on you, 
@max_boost

----------


## max_boost

> Only 63 cards? That's on you, 
> @max_boost



In use lol I have distributed over 190 cards!

How it started  :Big Grin:

----------


## haggis88

Is that an average monthly price/ltr there?

I was 141.9 incl. gst this morning

----------


## Proyecto2000

Filled up in Brooks today at $1.36+ gst. Thanks to the UFA bro discount I have yet to shed a tear after filling up 5 times this last week.

----------


## Nufy

Topped up my truck Sat morning in Calgary at 1.359...

----------


## TurboMedic

Last night at 1.356, roughly 1.42 tax in

----------


## Brent.ff

ya 142 for me yesterday. still a 17c discount from cheapest ive seen (other than costco)

----------


## haggis88

> ya 142 for me yesterday. still a 17c discount from cheapest ive seen (other than costco)



Still a 5c discount from the native costco yesterday, but only 2c today

Keep on pumpin' brothers

----------


## ianmcc

How low can we go?

----------


## haggis88

Someone else reported that price on Gas buddy, people are raging in the reviews that it's a cardlock hahah, no mention that their prices don't include GST

That's 141.3 with tax

Costco supposedly 137.9 at the res

RIP UFA cheapness  :ROFL!:

----------


## GT.....O?

> RIP UFA cheapness



I mean, you’d have to expect the c/L discount to tighten with gas prices dropping. 

It still saved myself 30 dollars alone on this last fill up.

----------


## haggis88

> I mean, you’d have to expect the c/L discount to tighten with gas prices dropping. 
> 
> It still saved myself 30 dollars alone on this last fill up.



That's 131.1 with tax, un-RIP UFA cheapness...it's cheaper than Buffalo Costco again -

The margin will of course tighten a little, but we should always be cheaper than the res costco with our volume, no?












btw, my comments on gas prices in this thread are all tongue in cheek  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

Costco lineups tho.

----------


## haggis88

> Costco lineups tho.



Did we have the argument in this thread about the value of ones time spent waiting?

I recall something about it...does one charge at minimum wage? Or their working wage?  :ROFL!: 

I think I'd be roughly the same amount of time in the lineup at Buffalo Costco (5 minute drive, 35 minute lineup) as I would be to drive to UFA at Moraine Rd (40 min round trip, traffic dependent) 

So would I use more fuel in a 35 minute idle or a 40 min trip on Anderson/Deerfoot/Barlow?

At what point would the 5-6c/ltr saving vs the Costco not be worth it in my situation...could that be a personal choice?

I know my wife would go sit in the Costco line for 35 mins for sure

----------


## max_boost

Being part of the club - priceless  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you love near the reserve Costco, it'd be silly to drive to ufa just for gas. 
The small town stations are handy when you are out of the city. 

And yeah, the differential to retail was never going to stay as large as it was in early July. I expect it to be a ~10 cents long term.

----------


## killramos

> If you love near the reserve Costco, it'd be silly to drive to ufa just for gas. 
> The small town stations are handy when you are out of the city. 
> 
> And yeah, the differential to retail was never going to stay as large as it was in early July. I expect it to be a ~10 cents long term.



Wasn’t the delta borderline as recently as when this thread was started?

----------


## max_boost

> I mean, you’d have to expect the c/L discount to tighten with gas prices dropping. 
> 
> It still saved myself 30 dollars alone on this last fill up.



We gotta get to these pro levels lol the collective must grow!

----------


## pheoxs

> Did we have the argument in this thread about the value of ones time spent waiting?
> 
> I recall something about it...does one charge at minimum wage? Or their working wage? 
> 
> I think I'd be roughly the same amount of time in the lineup at Buffalo Costco (5 minute drive, 35 minute lineup) as I would be to drive to UFA at Moraine Rd (40 min round trip, traffic dependent) 
> 
> So would I use more fuel in a 35 minute idle or a 40 min trip on Anderson/Deerfoot/Barlow?
> 
> At what point would the 5-6c/ltr saving vs the Costco not be worth it in my situation...could that be a personal choice?
> ...



Costco gas always closes an hour after Costco closes, thats the time to hit it and its rarely a lineup. Especially if its 5 min up the road.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## max_boost

Lol some grumpy boomers at the pump. They look upset!

----------


## haggis88

> Lol some grumpy boomers at the pump. They look upset!



Care to elaborate? Lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Care to elaborate? Lol



Someone told everyone the secret of the Caramilk bar.

----------


## Brent.ff

I’d be pretty salty if I was trying to get dyed in between all the non-farmers

----------


## max_boost

Woot no line today haha but one formed right after I got there

And yup; boomers upset they being invaded haha especially the noobs who take forever and have to go back to machine to redo payment cuz they knocked down the gas lever haha

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m 7 cars deep in the line currently. Still worth waiting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Still faster than Costco.

----------


## max_boost

Idk what lining up is like at Costco but ufa seems to work okay, big lot etc. plus when you fill at ufa you are part of something bigger, the beyond collective haha

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I was down to $0.095/km that tank, thanks to the low fuel price.

----------


## 2002civic

1.314 + tax this morning @ Airdrie

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need today's price. Have a buddy hassling me about how Indian costco is 135.9 and therefore "must be cheapest now". Be nice to prove him wrong.

----------


## pheoxs

Heritage Costco was 141.9 last night

----------


## haggis88

I'm gonna say UFA for us will be 127 plus tax for 07-Aug-2022

----------


## max_boost

> Need today's price. Have a buddy hassling me about how Indian costco is 135.9 and therefore "must be cheapest now". Be nice to prove him wrong.



1.329+tax and 8 cars deep was the line. Price jumped back up from my 1.302 from the other day

Indian Costco is beast mode. We gotta hodl strong fellas. 

@GT…..O? Is proof that we just gotta stick to the cause haha

----------


## Darkane

> 1.329+tax and 8 cars deep was the line. Price jumped back up from my 1.302 from the other day
> 
> Indian Costco is beast mode. We gotta hodl strong fellas. 
> 
> @GT…..O? Is proof that we just gotta stick to the cause haha



Rack price 1.010 for Calgary +20.5c, + the very small amount of provincial tax, and gst. 

UFA price is still good, Costco is just earning a little less. 10c/L profit. 

Also good to remember, gas prices around 135-138 are basement right now. If oil drops, we must include provincial tax as a sliding scale. At $80WTI provincial tax starts to ease on a sliding scale to $90WTI where it’s completely gone. 

Welcome to the new low. For cheaper gas, we need oil below 75/bbl.

----------


## GT.....O?

> 1.329+tax and 8 cars deep was the line. Price jumped back up from my 1.302 from the other day
> 
> Indian Costco is beast mode. We gotta hodl strong fellas. 
> 
> @GT…..O? Is proof that we just gotta stick to the cause haha




I believe as an account manager you can have the rack pricelist emailed to you daily? It lists wholesale price, taxes, and total price for each location. Give you a bit of heads up. 
I will be filling up on wednesday again. 

Our card manager is on vacation, so i have no idea where we are sitting for volume now.

----------


## max_boost

7 days in Aug and 3215L already. Gonna smash July's 7285L in no time. Appreciate the bros going out of their way to fill up haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 7 days in Aug and 3215L already. Gonna smash July's 7285L in no time. Appreciate the bros going out of their way to fill up haha



Did you ever compare the "Beyond" card to the non-Beyond one to see if there's a difference?

----------


## max_boost

I have been wanting to but the UFA has been busy so didn't want to do the half fill on 2 cards and give away precious liters to the other non-Beyond card haha lol them boomers expect you to not fk around and gtfo haha

But the inspiration is GTO bro, he's 10c lower  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## littledan

1.29/l + gst here in edmonton today



No line @630 and took the whole side of the island cause im officially a farmer now and get to yell at the first time noobs

----------


## msommers

$1.326 last night

----------


## Tik-Tok

$139.6 (incl. GST) this morning.

----------


## Proyecto2000

So this might sound rude but WTF. I go to fill up Sunday at noon hour at the NE UFA and when I get there is a nice 6 car single line up on the north side of the gas station (first entrance) as one car would leave the next car in the single line would go to the open pump and if required they would do a u turn and reverse in to fill up. all very nice, courteous and organized. 

Well after a few minutes I have 2 cars left ahead of me and a mob of east indian bros shows up in F150s & Suvs and they create a shit show. First they cut in front of the next guy in line so an argument starts as he was doing a u turn to line up his fuel door to the pump. So then they go and create their own line at the 2nd entrance by the office and they muscle their way into every pump that opens up stealing my pump as I also need to do a u turn to line up my fuel door to the pump. So as soon as the next pump opens its my turn and I quickly drive right into the pump and I have one of the brown bros tell me to move down to the next pump to let him in (middle pump is the dyed gas) so I tell him no thanks and I ignore whatever else he tells me as I walk away to start my transaction. 
Flipping guy is still talking to me with his window rolled down and he parallel parks into the dyed gas pump. As I am done paying I see that he is in the back of the line waiting to pay so I guess he must of put dyed fuel in his infiniti suv lol.

I can see why the boomers are all upset. certain people just have 0 common sense and courtesy.

----------


## pheoxs

> So this might sound rude but WTF. I go to fill up Sunday at noon hour at the NE UFA and when I get there is a nice 6 car single line up on the north side of the gas station (first entrance) as one car would leave the next car in the single line would go to the open pump and if required they would do a u turn and reverse in to fill up. all very nice, courteous and organized. 
> 
> Well after a few minutes I have 2 cars left ahead of me and a mob of east indian bros shows up in F150s & Suvs and they create a shit show. First they cut in front of the next guy in line so an argument starts as he was doing a u turn to line up his fuel door to the pump. So then they go and create their own line at the 2nd entrance by the office and they muscle their way into every pump that opens up stealing my pump as I also need to do a u turn to line up my fuel door to the pump. So as soon as the next pump opens its my turn and I quickly drive right into the pump and I have one of the brown bros tell me to move down to the next pump to let him in (middle pump is the dyed gas) so I tell him no thanks and I ignore whatever else he tells me as I walk away to start my transaction. 
> Flipping guy is still talking to me with his window rolled down and he parallel parks into the dyed gas pump. As I am done paying I see that he is in the back of the line waiting to pay so I guess he must of put dyed fuel in his infiniti suv lol.
> 
> I can see why the boomers are all upset. certain people just have 0 common sense and courtesy.



and people complain about the Costco lines …

----------


## birdman86

OP's gonna clean up with his patronage dividend lol

----------


## msommers

Is it posted anywhere what monthly or yearly volumes you need and the respective discount you get? I can't find any information on it at all.

----------


## Proyecto2000

> OP's gonna clean up with his patronage dividend lol



if Max gets 1 cent per liter dividend thats great as his fuel card saves me $15-$20 per fill up lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> OP's gonna clean up with his patronage dividend lol



I think I read that the patronage refund is only on dyed fuel.

----------


## spike98

> I think I read that the patronage refund is only on dyed fuel.



and only for equity owners (although the buy in cost is low).

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

$1.31/litre + tax at Innisfail today, going to start going there instead of gasoline alley, no lineups

----------


## max_boost

When I went, a line was formed in both directions and vehicles just went to that corresponding side of the pump and no u turn. I can see how things go haywire fast tho. 

Also I don’t think financial kickbacks apply to fuel so again this is just a fun thing we are part of! But I’ll take a cheque if there is one lol

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/is-coope...RDBpBj22c3coZo




> Because they are a cooperative, members also receive dividends at the end of the year and have a say in how UFA is run, but Smith said people shouldn’t expect a check if they’re just going for gas. There are some ways to earn dividends on purchases, but regular fuel isn’t one.



I also sent an email about card lock pricing

Still waiting for next batch of cards to arrive and will update on things !

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've been asked for two more cards. These things are popular!

----------


## mr2mike

> I've been asked for two more cards. These things are popular!

----------


## haggis88

I really wanna get the spreadsheet going and have E-Peen Rewards for things

Maybe we could make a game-like thing where there's a +REP from 
@max_boost
 for highest volume and a visit to 
@ExtraSlow
 art room for fuelling at the most remote UFA that month

----------


## max_boost

Well just for bragging rights can make it a month to month thing lol top 5 so far for August

----------


## max_boost

Top 5 for July  :Clap: 
But the member holding that card number might not even be a beyonder haha

----------


## firebane

Oh look its showing the Price/Litre now. wonder if that will fluctuate on that site per day or how often it updates.

----------


## littledan

Dang, second place for me...

----------


## max_boost

> Dang, second place for me...



July or aug? Haha custom user title for year end winner? “2022 Ufa gas king” haha

----------


## firebane

Has anyone filled up with diesel yet? I'm curious on what pricing of that is? I'll have my truck back on the road and will be using the card and interested to see the difference.

----------


## Brent.ff

Oh shit I was first for July... whoops

----------


## littledan

> July or aug? Haha custom user title for year end winner? “2022 Ufa gas king” haha



July. Im not even top 5 aug wtf

- - - Updated - - -




> Oh shit I was first for July... whoops



You climate saving bastard

----------


## mr2mike

> Has anyone filled up with diesel yet? I'm curious on what pricing of that is? I'll have my truck back on the road and will be using the card and interested to see the difference.



Buddy does and he said no difference in performance.
But did say price is all over the map for diesel. Sometimes he found it cheaper elsewhere after driving home. Oh well.

Doubtful I'll be any of those people in the top 5.
Haven't filled up yet this month.

----------


## e31

Bronze medal for July over here.

----------


## max_boost

Nice! All 3 beyonders 1/2/3 haha rep pts given out!  :Clap:

----------


## Brent.ff

I didnt even get that UFA card till July 6th and definitely wasnt exclusively filling up with it.. good lord how much do i spend on gas a year?!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Up until the end of June, I was buying about 300 litres per month, lol. I didn't get the card until late June too.

----------


## Darkane

The advantage is gone. /Sadface 

1.414 + GST = 1.485

Strathmore location

----------


## max_boost

Dang. That ufa pricing bump so arbitrary at times.

----------


## firebane

Yah the UFA fluctuations don't make sense. All I can think is certain times are raised due to demand.

----------


## pheoxs

Price of WTI hit 90 then started creeping back up a bit all week. Wouldn’t be surprised if gas stations jump and add 10 cents a litre on

----------


## ExtraSlow

The ufa price was never a fixed differential to retail. No surprise that it moves at different times. This doesn't bother me one bit.

----------


## max_boost

We must hodl!

----------


## littledan

I for one am happy to have decoupled from retail gas pricing.

----------


## mr2mike

> Dang. That ufa pricing bump so arbitrary at times.



It'll depend on what they bought the fuel for. Sometimes you'll catch an expensive batch.

----------


## Little Dragon

Filled up yesterday in Calgary. 1.42 + gst = 1.49.
Local Esso was 1.51.

----------


## Darkane

> Filled up yesterday in Calgary. 1.42 + gst = 1.49.
> Local Esso was 1.51.



Thanks for the price update. Rack prices have jumped to 1.134 for Calgary. 

So the UFA is on target for 8-9c profit. It’s just that other stations have sharpened their pencils a lot.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I just filled my FRS at Petro in Crowfoot and it was only $1.469 for regular, and $1.769 for 94.

----------


## max_boost

Dang. It was fun while it lasted that ufa vs retail gap.

----------


## haggis88

I think ExtraSlow is right that it will even out and be consistently a few cents cheaper, maybe closer to regular costco price (not indian costco though)

----------


## Darkane

UFA bait and switch hahah. 

All good, thanks Boost for getting this rolling all the same.

----------


## max_boost

Haha yumminess gone but I was hoping it last longer. When I started using the ufa , at worst it was retail and at best was recently 30c and in between 7-11c, 15c when extraslow endorsed the program 

Let’s see if there’s a drop off for sept volume. Aug still on pace to smash July for sure lol

----------


## ianmcc

Doing my part.....

----------


## mr2mike

> I think ExtraSlow is right that it will even out and be consistently a few cents cheaper, maybe closer to regular costco price (not indian costco though)



Can't compete with a nation that doesn't pay the Nation's Tax.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Doing my part.....



New GBC vehicle?

----------


## HHURICANE1

Just paid $1.528 incl tax in Strathmore. Can fill for $139.9 or less @ Costco now. Back to the line ups I go.

----------


## pheoxs

I think ufa tracks the rack price a lot more closely. So when prices are rising they’re first and then retail will do a big jump shortly. When prices are falling ufa is quicker to drop while retail drags their feet to pad their pockets

----------


## ianmcc

Yes indeed.

----------


## max_boost

> Just paid $1.528 incl tax in Strathmore. Can fill for $139.9 or less @ Costco now. Back to the line ups I go.



Ya that’s fair and when things get yummy again at ufa, come on back lol

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Can check prices on gasbuddy.com, people post ufa prices but they're not factoring in the gst, easy way to see if it's lower than retail

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm sure the NE bros and Karen's don't know that the tax is shown differently.

----------


## ipeefreely

It was 133.9 @ Centex on my way home yesterday.

This year is the only time I've ever seen lineups at that place. Only 6 pumps too!  :ROFL!: 


Prices seem to be all over the place around Edmonton still.

Mostly in the lower 14x.x  :dunno:

----------


## vengie

Once the media got ahold of the story it's all over. 

The first rule of fight club...

----------


## ExtraSlow

So you are saying we did a public service! Go us!

----------


## Darkane

> So you are saying we did a public service! Go us!



Holy man! Still up or super early riser?!

----------


## pheoxs

136.9 at heritage Costco this morning for reference

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Holy man! Still up or super early riser?!



I've taken the family to a different time zone, so it wasn't early for me.

----------


## Darkane

> I've taken the family to a different time zone, so it wasn't early for me.



Good lad. Enjoy the summer

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Good lad. Enjoy the summer



Wish there was a ufa out here.

----------


## schurchill39

What are the chances you're there for a wedding?

----------


## killramos

> What are the chances you're there for a wedding?



Low, they don’t marry people from away out there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not here for a wedding. Might be having tea with some great aunt somewhere in rural NB next week, but otherwise not seeing anyone related to me. Just wanted to burn fuel, 
look at the ocean and eat chowder.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'm not here for a wedding. Might be having tea with some great aunt somewhere in rural NB next week, but otherwise not seeing anyone related to me. Just wanted to burn fuel, 
> look at the ocean and eat chowder.



Ah copy. I just know a pile of people from Calgary there for a wedding so figured you might roll with that crowd.

----------


## mr2mike

Wedding or speed dating weekend?
Part of the same out there.

----------


## max_boost

Ufa far and wide lol

----------


## firebane

Filled up this morning in Strathmore... Not a big spread between UFA and retail stations.

----------


## max_boost

Mid month update 
For reference July was 7290L

----------


## G-ZUS

> Mid month update 
> For reference July was 7290L



Damn! Do you get cash back MB?

----------


## pheoxs

Damn, RIP to whoever spent 470$ in half a month of fuel.

----------


## max_boost

> Damn! Do you get cash back MB?



Haha no there’s no cash back but if there was let’s have a party haha




> Damn, RIP to whoever spent 470$ in half a month of fuel.



Haha ya idk who it is but buddy is running away with it for aug. The cards have gone out all over across many industries, friends giving to friends etc.

----------


## firebane

> Damn, RIP to whoever spent 470$ in half a month of fuel.



I am not working right now but when I am I will go through $130 in fuel per week. Strathmore to Calgary is easy to go through $400+ in fuel a month.

----------


## Brent.ff

If there was a more convenient UFA on the way to the mountains i'd prob be around that. $100 a weekend easy, plus midweek fills.. I was highest in july cause i was headed down south so much so filled up at Pincher and High River

----------


## mr2mike

> Damn, RIP to whoever spent 470$ in half a month of fuel.



User better be posting in Sweetgrass runs thread too with those volumes.

----------


## Proyecto2000

i stopped in at 9pm for 79L yesterday in the NE at $1.466 + tax. COOP by my house was $1.44 this morning. where did the discount go?

----------


## haggis88

> i stopped in at 9pm for 79L yesterday in the NE at $1.466 + tax. COOP by my house was $1.44 this morning. where did the discount go?



VVVV




> It'll depend on what they bought the fuel for. Sometimes you'll catch an expensive batch.



 :thumbs up:

----------


## max_boost

> i stopped in at 9pm for 79L yesterday in the NE at $1.466 + tax. COOP by my house was $1.44 this morning. where did the discount go?



Dang sorry bro!

I should update this thread more regularly with the night before price so you guys can check in prior to deciding where to fill

----------


## Proyecto2000

Oh I missed the post about fluctuations. its ok at least the UFa station was completely dead last night  :Smilie:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Gasoline alley and Innisfail have been $1.45-$1.50+tax lately

Sad day

----------


## haggis88

Hodl strong boiz

It will settle again

----------


## littledan

Gonna gas up in edmonton today or tmrw will report back

----------


## mr2mike

151.9 downtown Petro Can.

----------


## GT.....O?

Wednesdays evening seem to be working out for cheapest fuel for me. 
Coworker filled up yesterday and around 7-8cents more per liter.

----------


## Darkane

> Wednesdays evening seem to be working out for cheapest fuel for me. 
> Coworker filled up yesterday and around 7-8cents more per liter. 
> 
> Attachment 108234



That's not a beyond card, is it??

----------


## max_boost

> That's not a beyond card, is it??



No lol but that’s the level we gotta get to haha he’s our inspiration or we can just fold and join his work club haha

----------


## GT.....O?

> No lol but that’s the level we gotta get to haha he’s our inspiration or we can just fold and join his work club haha



Not associated with the beyond card. 
I’m not sure where the tiered discounts begin, but for reference our company had $170,000 in purchases for July.
And we used another 90,000L since my last volume post of 210k ytd from July 28th

----------


## mr2mike

That would be a lot of beyonders getting "race fuel" to hit those #s.

----------


## max_boost

> Not associated with the beyond card. 
> I’m not sure where the tiered discounts begin, but for reference our company had $170,000 in purchases for July.
> And we used another 90,000L since my last volume post of 210k ytd from July 28th



lol dang yea we not hitting those levels

----------


## Tik-Tok

$1.355+tax this morning in Calgary

----------


## pheoxs

Heritage Costco is still holding at 135.9 so far. Surprised at the gap between the two still.

----------


## Maxt

1.621 for ufa diesel in Airdrie today, more than the surrounding stations.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Heritage Costco is still holding at 135.9 so far. Surprised at the gap between the two still.



Yep filled up my new purchase with some $1.469 91 from Costco.

----------


## Nufy

Anyone got an update for today ??
Where we at ?

----------


## max_boost

Looks like 1.456 taxes in

----------


## littledan

$1.41/litre here in edmonton today vs 1.36 at safeway w/ no discount. Paid a bit more today but at least it goes toward the beyond ufa monthly fuel championship

----------


## firebane

I feel the UFA dream is over. Without knowing what the fuel pump prices and how much they can fluctuate... going to UFA seems to be more of a gamble than it maybe worth?

I am still undecided but I know one thing is that if I do fill at UFA they have the large nozzles for diesel so it goes quicker.

----------


## vengie

$1.44 in Strathmore today

----------


## Darell_n

I filled up at $1.34 yesterday at a retail Co-op pump north of Edmonton. We are still getting hosed everywhere in southern Alberta.

----------


## '93 SR-V

$1.446 in High River today including taxes. I filled up last week and the fellow beside me scoffed at the price he paid which was 3 cents higher than what I paid so it would seem we are getting some sort of discount compared to the non-beyond plebs. I’m still curious how he discounts are applied, did anybody ever get any details on that from UFA?

----------


## max_boost

No updates on card lock pricing yet. I emailed and got a response that they were looking into it but that’s about it

----------


## firebane

> No updates on card lock pricing yet. I emailed and got a response that they were looking into it but that’s about it



I know for a fact they pull pricing from somewhere. If you watch the screen fast enough you'll see the terminal screen says something like "Getting price from website"

----------


## vengie

Each customer account will have XX% discount from the posted rate depending on anticipated volumes.

Source - I deal with Parkland (Bluewave) for our company fleet.

----------


## firebane

I saw this posted to facebook and had a chuckle as it shows how quick the price can change in a short time span

----------


## msommers

Well that's fucking annoying

----------


## vengie

> I saw this posted to facebook and had a chuckle as it shows how quick the price can change in a short time span
> 
> Attachment 108348



What's the context?
Is this the same card used 40sec apart (unlikely).

The owner of said cards clearly get different rates based on volume of fuel used.

They can choose to be mad, or choose to buy more fuel to get a better rate.

----------


## max_boost

We are all at the same price. Of course each city/town be different. 

Calgary should be 1.4446 tax in. While ufa is basically same as retail right now, members are holding strong by the looks of it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## vengie

> We are all at the same price. Of course each city/town be different.



Retail UFA sales, yes.

----------


## firebane

> We are all at the same price. Of course each city/town be different. 
> 
> Calgary should be 1.4446 tax in. While ufa is basically same as retail right now, members are holding strong by the looks of it.



It was the fact that the same card was used to fuel two vehicles and had different prices in less than a 1 minute.

----------


## pheoxs

> We are all at the same price. Of course each city/town be different. 
> 
> Calgary should be 1.4446 tax in. While ufa is basically same as retail right now, members are holding strong by the looks of it.



Shell beside me is 143.9 this morning. So pretty spot on.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those are almost certainly different accounts.

----------


## max_boost

anyway…1 week to go! Lfg! Lol

For those who continue to use ufa, Ty for your contributions!

I think we will end up around 11-12k liters for this month

----------


## haggis88

> Those are almost certainly different accounts.



Yeah, there's no way a single account could get two receipts printed for different fills in 40 seconds could they?

The machine doesn't let you print receipts from previous fills does it?

----------


## pheoxs

> Yeah, there's no way a single account could get two receipts printed for different fills in 40 seconds could they?
> 
> The machine doesn't let you print receipts from previous fills does it?



Almost certain two different people filling up and one says hey how much was your gas and then is shocked they’re different so they snap a pic and complain.

----------


## Nufy

Different pump numbers on the receipts so I would say two different people...same card...

----------


## max_boost

Maybe the machines were updating at that exact moment. Skynet works on skynet’s terms lol

I can dig into the spread sheets but generally the prices are near identical for same day fills

----------


## vengie

You can't get fueled up, receipt and fuel up again in 40 seconds.

You can't pull historical receipts from UFA pumps, only the last fill.

I guarantee you those are two different cards.

----------


## max_boost

- - - Updated - - -

Thats Calgary fills from last 2 days. Identical. Right.

----------


## Darkane

I think I just broke a recent record. 

1.319

1.399 claresholm and 6% off TD infinite linked to the shell app. 

Shrug.

----------


## littledan

$1.377 tax in vs 1.44 nearby stations at olds today



Edit: 1.499 nearby

----------


## mr2mike

When you guys figure out the pricing structure, please tackle the City's property tax formula.

----------


## killramos

> When you guys figure out the pricing structure, please tackle the City's property tax formula.



“What we want to spend next year”
/
“Sum of made up assessed values of every property in the city”
=Tax rate per $ of assessed value 

You’re welcome.

----------


## GT.....O?

Weekly Wednesday fill up. 
Been driving lots the last couple weeks between camping spots, hoping to go back to once every 2 weeks. 

_Disclaimer: not associated with the beyond collective_

----------


## max_boost

Can you get us your cards lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably about 159 of them should do it.

----------


## mr2mike

> Can you get us your cards lol



No shame in this guy's game!
Nice!!

----------


## GT.....O?

> Can you get us your cards lol






> Probably about 159 of them should do it.



 :ROFL!:  if it was up to me you would already have them. 

I can stop sharing, not sure if it motivation or a mood killer. perspective and comparison isnt a bad thing IMO. 

I'll try get a little more info out of the manager to see if she knows the levels/discount brackets.

----------


## max_boost

Haha all good bro! Lol motivation for sure!

----------


## brucebanner

Buddy shared his fillup out in Edson today 1.22 + tax

Not sure if his card is apart of a fleet or not.

----------


## max_boost

I will check to see if there’s an Edson fill tmr lol glad you got your cards hulk!

----------


## brucebanner

> I will check to see if there’s an Edson fill tmr lol glad you got your cards hulk!



Just got them yesterday after getting back from holidays, thanks again for sending them out max!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Apes together strong.

----------


## spike98

Im not part of the collective, but i paid $0.18/L more at the UFA in Medicine Hat vs local price. Its not even close. Not sure what discounts we have but if they are charging $0.2/L more then the party is definitely over...around here anyways.

----------


## max_boost

Calgary fills have definitely slowed. Will see what the drop off is for September. Definitely was fun for a month or so! I’m still using it for both my parents vehicles.

----------


## Brent.ff

Honestly, its just an inconvenient spot otherwise i'd fill all the time there. I like the mystery of having no idea how much it is. Bonus points for not even bothering to get your receipt

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$1.339 at Heritage Costco today.

----------


## littledan

$1.395 tax in at olds today vs 1.499

----------


## max_boost

1.348 taxes in. Calgary ufa 08/26

----------


## Darkane

> 1.348 Calgary ufa 08/26



More reasonable. With gst??

Buffalo Costco is 127.9

----------


## max_boost

> More reasonable. With gst??
> 
> Buffalo Costco is 127.9



Yes taxes in. Dang buffalo Costco lol can’t compete haha

----------


## killramos

Mods please rename to “What I paid for gas today”

----------


## max_boost

> Mods please rename to “What I paid for gas today”



Why you gotta buzz kill bro

----------


## Darkane

> Yes taxes in. Dang buffalo Costco lol can’t compete haha



Still a really good price.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you are anywhere close to the Buffalo Costco, you aren't close to the Calgary UFA. Nobody should cross-shop those.

----------


## Darkane

> If you are anywhere close to the Buffalo Costco, you aren't close to the Calgary UFA. Nobody should cross-shop those.



Yes, exactly. Well done, you high brow son of a gun.

----------


## haggis88

> If you are anywhere close to the Buffalo Costco, you aren't close to the Calgary UFA. Nobody should cross-shop those.



I'll cross shop what I damn well please!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'll cross shop what I damn well please!



I will judge you harshly sir.

----------


## haggis88

> I will judge you harshly sir.



I like it  :Smilie:

----------


## TurboMedic

1.449 tax in in high river yesterday

----------


## ipeefreely

132.9 @ the Shell, Esso, Safeway and Husky near my house.

140.9 in Sherwood Park.  :dunno: 


Forgot to look at the Centex on Friday but I think it was 131.9 on Tuesday.

----------


## ianmcc

Paying around $1.338 +Gst vs $1.49 at RMH and Grand Cache area.

----------


## max_boost

> 1.348 taxes in. Calgary ufa 08/26



1.413 taxes in Calgary ufa 08/28

Dang that special was short lived lol

----------


## msommers

The pricing is so up and down, I don't get it. I filled up at the Shell on 17th Ave and it was 139.9

----------


## killramos

> The pricing is so up and down, I don't get it. I filled up at the Shell on 17th Ave and it was 139.9



Haveeeeeeee you met the volatility in energy markets?

----------


## msommers

UFA fluctuates more than retail. Why?

Maybe they buy local, handcrafted small batch volumes.

----------


## killramos

> UFA fluctuates more than retail. Why?
> 
> Maybe they buy local, handcrafted small batch volumes.



Probably because they just pass along whatever cost they source the fuel at to their members more than most retail gas stations do.

----------


## SKR

> UFA fluctuates more than retail. Why?
> 
> Maybe they buy local, handcrafted small batch volumes.



Craft beer is out.  Craft gasoline is in.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

UFA gas is much better for huffing than regular retail gas

----------


## msommers

Especially the dyed variety

----------


## max_boost

1.371 taxes in Calgary ufa

----------


## max_boost

11450L and 88 cards active for aug. 
7290L and 63 cards active for July as reference

Thanks for hodl bros. Will see what sept brings.

----------


## ianmcc

That 0108 is due to the Great Beater Challenge! 
Third place here and third place there!

----------


## max_boost

Amazing! Haha! :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

$1.294 ($1.359 with tax) at Airdrie UFA today.

----------


## mr2mike

$1.34 without tax UFA Calgary.

I expect that next big oil price increase, the usual stations will start taking advantage again.
That's my prediction.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sylvan yesterday.

----------


## max_boost

1.426 all in. 09/07 Calgary ufa 

Volume has dropped off a bit. 1 week in 1920L

I feel like gas version of Mario’s lotteries lol

----------


## zechs

Red Deer has been $1.229 at most locations recently.

I kind of figured this may occur, I wonder if on average UFA is more expensive during a normal market?

----------


## max_boost

Oh dang. Red deer shows 1.41 as of yesterday 09/07 eek

----------


## ExtraSlow

Red Deer and Penhold have had really low prices recently at retail stations. as low as $120.9 according to the gizzogle.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Gas at Esso or Fas Gas in Pehold is $1.249, in around Red Deer it's as low as $1.219

Sadly I haven't gone out of my way to go to UFA as it's cheaper at regular gas stations

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

$1.29+tax in Calgary yesterday evening.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Red Deer has been $1.229 at most locations recently.
> 
> I kind of figured this may occur, I wonder if on average UFA is more expensive during a normal market?



When this thread first started I googled UFA gas, and found a thread on another forum from 5+ years ago (I think albertaoutdoorsman), where they basically said during normal times the price might be on par at UFA, but when everyone else jumps their prices due to long weekends, refinery shutdowns, world events, etc. UFA stays pretty steady.

So yeah, during a normal market better deals are had elsewhere with membership discounts, rebates etc.

----------


## mr2mike

Nothing will beat the Safeway 40¢/L off deal... Ever!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gas and dash is even cheaper!

----------


## max_boost

> $1.29+tax in Calgary yesterday evening.



Oh okay good to know. I was just checking via transactions and maybe the price I posted was from a 09/06 or 09/05 and it wasn’t updated right away

----------


## pheoxs

Heritage Costco is 128 now. Although they've started the biggest scam ever unless it was an accident. Premium was 139 ... 11 cents more instead of 10. The fuck.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Heritage Costco is 128 now. Although they've started the biggest scam ever unless it was an accident. Premium was 139 ... 11 cents more. The fuck.



Niceeeeee.

Feeling better about buying a V8 car again.

----------


## haggis88

> Heritage Costco is 128 now. Although they've started the biggest scam ever unless it was an accident. Premium was 139 ... 11 cents more instead of 10. The fuck.



It was 1.239 yesterday I think.

I filled at the indian gas station cos I didn't have my costco card and it was 1.259, typically 2c more than costco

----------


## max_boost



----------


## Brent.ff

was 1.348 with tax yesterday at YYC UFA. wife just filled up in Red Deer Can Tire at 118!

----------


## max_boost

Oh dang bro lol this is the reverse of the original intentions lol I feel like I owe you guys a lunch box or something ahhh

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Oh dang bro lol this is the reverse of the original intentions lol I feel like I owe you guys a lunch box or something ahhh



#interested

----------


## firebane

> Oh dang bro lol this is the reverse of the original intentions lol I feel like I owe you guys a lunch box or something ahhh



I mean I will always use the card cause filling up at UFA diesel pumps is way faster than normal gas stations

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Oh dang bro lol this is the reverse of the original intentions lol I feel like I owe you guys a lunch box or something ahhh



Calgary prices are still averaging around $1.40 though. It's not like people are driving to Red Deer just for a fill up.

----------


## killramos

I was at a petro today for 1.37 for regular.

Figured you guys would want to know.

----------


## max_boost

> I was at a petro today for 1.37 for regular.
> 
> Figured you guys would want to know.



which one? so many out there

----------


## killramos

> which one? so many out there



Mission.

I wonder if there is an app for this

----------


## mr2mike

> Mission.
> 
> I wonder if there is an app for this



Wonder if pasting a link works on this forum?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

https://www.gasbuddy.com/gasprices/alberta/calgary

----------


## Tik-Tok

While I understand what you guys are getting at, the people who post the UFA price on gasbuddy may not be the price that Beyonds UFA card gets, hence people continually posting prices on here. It lets them decide if it's worth it to them or not.

$1.397 (w/GST) this morning

----------


## max_boost

Killy can’t help himself but to post in this thread and I’ll reply to him just so it can stay at the top lol  :ROFL!:

----------


## HHURICANE1

$1.269 @ Costco Easthills.

----------


## Xtrema

> I was at a petro today for 1.37 for regular.
> 
> Figured you guys would want to know.



It's been 1.37 for the North end here for at least a week, if not 2.

I do notice it gets more expensive as I get close to downtown, not sure what triggered this price war up here. We are usually the last in the city to get cheap gas.

----------


## mr2mike

Add in the swap from summer to winter gas mixture and the price is fluctuating.

----------


## max_boost

Dang that Costco pricing is dope

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Dang that Costco pricing is dope



Yeah but you have to be in a terrible part of town to get it. Not worth the lifestyle hit brother.

----------


## haggis88

Indian Costco was 119.9 yesterday, 124.9 today, not like them to be only 2c cheaper than other costcos

----------


## kenny

https://calgaryherald.com/news/local...drivers-fuming

UFA in Red Deer probably wasn't part of the gas price war

----------


## zechs

Gas in deadmonton is ~$1.23 at its cheapest and has been for a while. Having a "gas war" in this day and age seems pointless in the bigger cities, especially if its been for a long time like it has been in Red Deer. I wonder if a new rewards program has started that one of the retailers is trying to get customers for in Red Deer? Don't quite understand selling for less then cost otherwise.

----------


## littledan

east edmonton UFA was 131.5 today vs 129.9 nearby retail. 

I'm still filling UFA cause fuck retail.

----------


## Brent.ff

125.9 at Barlow flying J… sorry UFA team..

----------


## mr2mike

Cross shopping flying J and ufa seems more appropriate.

----------


## haggis88

Is Flying J a cardlock at Barlow?

I know the one out toward Sheerness isn't but wasn't sure if that was an exception or the norm

----------


## firebane

We are still between 1.67 - 1.74 for diesel out here.

Filled up at UFA yesterday morning and it was 1.45 before GST

----------


## Brent.ff

> Is Flying J a cardlock at Barlow?
> 
> I know the one out toward Sheerness isn't but wasn't sure if that was an exception or the norm



They have a cardlock but also regular pumps like any other station

----------


## mr2mike

> We are still between 1.67 - 1.74 for diesel out here.
> 
> Filled up at UFA yesterday morning and it was 1.45 before GST



I've heard from my diesel friends, it's a whole different ball game out there.
Great for grocery shipping costs.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

4.5 cent increase in October as the gov behind to reintroduce tax on fuel, continuing to up it over time based on WTI pricing

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/mobile/p...ober-1.6076658

----------


## pheoxs

Shell beside me jacked up their prices to 159 today and premium is 189 now. UFA might start looking better again soon.

----------


## riander5

I got in at esso at 142 tonight, but might have to get one of these damn cards!

----------


## mr2mike

Probably refinery turnaround or they're screwing you with pretend hurricane data.

----------


## Tik-Tok

No UFA discount for this round of hikes.

$1.58+tax this morning.

----------


## killramos

Gas was 1.59 at petro in mission this morning 

FYI1!!!!!

----------


## mr2mike

> No UFA discount for this round of hikes.
> 
> $1.58+tax this morning.



Probably usage has dropped off. 
@max_boost
 hasn't hassled everyone much on ufa. He is too busy planning his man-date and managing a hockey team that on paper has ability for a deep playoff run.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Gas was 1.59 at petro in mission this morning 
> 
> FYI1!!!!!



Yep, and that's easily checkable on gasbuddy or if you drive by any Petro station where they have the rate posted in big numbers for everyone on the street to see.

For a smart guy, you sure are missing the point of this.

----------


## max_boost

Killy just bored

UFA sept volume dropped off as expected. 5900L and 51 cards active this month. 

Thx tik-tok for your update!

----------


## killramos

> Yep, and that's easily checkable on gasbuddy or if you drive by any Petro station where they have the rate posted in big numbers for everyone on the street to see.
> 
> For a smart guy, you sure are missing the point of this.



Oh I get the point. I’m just making fun of you, and this thread.

Apparently that wasn’t obvious enough.

----------


## max_boost

Stop buzz killing my fuel club bro. There are other areas of the forum for you!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

We are having fun and feeling cool. Don't harsh my mellow bro.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

$1.56 + tax in Innisfail as of now............however all the other gas stations in the town are still at $1.35

----------


## littledan

Ya same in Olds... Esso was 1.36, shell was 1.56, ufa was 1.56... lol good thing I only needed a top up.

----------


## haggis88

3.89/gal here in Scranton, PA...

Is that good or bad, I can't tell?

----------


## Darkane

> 3.89/gal here in Scranton, PA...
> 
> Is that good or bad, I can't tell?



1.41cdn. About 20c a L cheaper.

----------


## max_boost

> 3.89/gal here in Scranton, PA...
> 
> Is that good or bad, I can't tell?



What you doing at Dunder mifflin bro

----------


## haggis88

> What you doing at Dunder mifflin bro



Terkin' Murican Jerbs

Didn't get to see Pam though  :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> What you doing at Dunder mifflin bro



He's the Scranton Strangler...

----------


## haggis88

> He's the Scranton Strangler...



Nah man, I'm the Burniston Butcher

----------


## gwill

edmonton ufa at 1.61 before tax just now. Ouch.

----------


## mr2mike

> Attachment 108544
> 
> 11450L and 88 cards active for aug. 
> 7290L and 63 cards active for July as reference
> 
> Thanks for hodl bros. Will see what sept brings.



Sept update? Thanks!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Before tax numbers are best numbers and super useful when comparing.
-Brian Jean

----------


## max_boost

> Sept update? Thanks!



Still couple days to go

----------


## mr2mike

Half the volume of Aug.
I think we know the answer. More fuelling needed!

----------


## littledan

shit. That tank i filled at esso 10 days ago really fucked me. Thanks esso.

----------


## max_boost

Looks like 1.687 for yyc UFA as of yesterdays posting. Hope UFA gives some good deals here

Sept volume dropped but close to July 7290L but way off the 11450L of aug. will see what oct brings!

----------


## firebane

1.65 for Strathmore today before tax. 

Retail is 1.61

----------


## HHURICANE1

> 1.65 for Strathmore today before tax. 
> 
> Retail is 1.61



As "low" as $1.569 at a couple of stations.

----------


## mr2mike

> As "low" as $1.569 at a couple of stations.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> 



When are they going to finish up construction, I’ve been avoiding the area all summer.

----------


## mr2mike

> When are they going to finish up construction, I’ve been avoiding the area all summer.



Pedestrian bridges can't just be dropped into place after built off site anymore.
They're probably doing some sort of Geo seismicity assessment prior to finishing it. Or assessing who they're descriminating against that choose not to use it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My wife said that's the same bridge, just "refurbished. I said that's a stupid idea. But clearly they are doing something stupid around there.

----------


## mr2mike

The city thanks you for your tax contribution.

----------


## max_boost

Calgary UFA 1.655 tax in

----------


## Darkane

> Calgary UFA 1.655 tax in



That’s better! Strathmore stations (not UFA) are 172.9

----------


## firebane

Well it was a fun ride.. but since UFA doesn't post prices after today I am done with the gamble.

Paid 1.80 for diesel when co-op is 1.67 in Strathmore

Gas has also been consistently higher too.

----------


## HHURICANE1

About $0.045 cheaper than Costco now. Time to bring out the card again.

----------


## max_boost

Interesting! As intended , use UFA if cheaper, if not use gas buddy lol

----------


## mr2mike

> Interesting! As intended , use UFA if cheaper, if not use gas buddy lol



Please just PM Killramos if you want to talk to him. Haha

----------


## 2002civic

1.524 + tax in Airdrie today

----------


## max_boost

Ooo what’s regular airdrie at?

UFA winning again?

----------


## mr2mike

I will be filling up for long weekend today.
UFA better be cheaper.

----------


## max_boost

If not busy just start with 10L haha

----------


## 2002civic

> Ooo what’s regular airdrie at?
> 
> UFA winning again?



Costco 169.9 and Esso 172.9

----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

I can only assume the backups are beyonders filling at ufa.

----------


## max_boost

Well may UFA drop more and retail go up more lol so it doesn’t make me look like that junki bro from ask Leo lol

----------


## Maxt

1.95/l diesel at ufa claresholm, 2 cents cheaper than the tourist trap main Street.

----------


## mr2mike

10¢ cheaper than most places around.
Quiet, serene fill up.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

$1.366 ($1.434/L incl. tax) at Airdrie location this afternoon.

----------


## pheoxs

> $1.366 ($1.434/L incl. tax) at Airdrie location this afternoon.



that’s a pretty big drop then

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> that’s a pretty big drop then



Yeah no doubt. Heard from another guy that filled up there earlier today (not on the Beyond account though) and it was $1.60

----------


## max_boost

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!

UFA! UFA! UFA!

----------


## max_boost

Let’s load up that bandwagon again!

----------


## max_boost



----------


## Nufy

Is it a daily or monthly average ?

----------


## max_boost

That’s just the latest fill price. As discussed it fluctuates and does it its own thing.

----------


## mr2mike

$1.49/l

----------


## msommers

Looks like UFA is ahead again!

$1.417/L w/ tax vs. $172.9 at the Esso across the street!

----------


## ianmcc

Can confirm.
But the level of idiocy has increased.

----------


## mr2mike

Nice!!
Pump on!

----------


## Brent.ff

One hell of a lineup at Airdrie UFA on Sunday

----------


## GT.....O?

Prices still fluctuating like crazy. There was at least a 6c difference between yesterday and today. 



_*disclaimer, not part of beyond collective_

----------


## max_boost

I am so glad UFA is winning again. I was in so much shame last month lol

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm thinking regular gas stations are back to fucking everyone and should have lower prices like UFA

----------


## pheoxs

Gas stations have always been slimy. Cheap gas in their tanks but the wholesale rate rises? Instantly raise the pump price. Wholesale is falling? Oh but we paid higher for this gas and they keep prices up for weeks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The normal margins are so thin, they need these tricks to survive. Gas stations are not the profit machines that people think. 

Although I do agree that they have very effectively disconnected retail pricing from wholesale, to their benefit, particularly in Calgary, which is such a rich city that people don't change buying habits at all when prices rise.

----------


## gwill

the spread is nice right now. 15 cents cheaper than closest gas station for me this morning.

----------


## max_boost

Rep pts if y’all got some to spare  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

Some lady behind me asked if you need a member card and well your lucky day as I had 10 extra cards on me for you and your friends. Also gave her my info in case she has more people to join haha

The cards say beyond fuel club so maybe they might google and bring them here too haha

----------


## Brent.ff

> Some lady behind me asked if you need a member card and well your lucky day as I had 10 extra cards on me for you and your friends. Also gave her my info in case she has more people to join haha



Ha you're a UFA crack dealer at this point.. here, have a taste, tell your friends.

----------


## max_boost

Debating posting it on the counter at work and the fb fan page  :ROFL!:  gotta get this really going to hit 
@GT.....O?
 Level haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Was packed as hell at 1PM today, even one car with texas plates that turned around when they realized you needed a car. probably ten minute wait, so still faster than any time I've been to costco at the mid-day. I didn't even get my receipt, had shit to do, but credit card info will post tomorrow.

----------


## max_boost

late night ufa gas meet let's do this lol

----------


## Darkane

> I am so glad UFA is winning again. I was in so much shame last month lol



Bullshit. You and 
@ExtraSlow
 got this rolling and saved us a bunch of cash. 

I appreciate it and honestly thank you. 

I’ll have to put my money where my mouth is and get another dinner for four order soon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm what's known as a fast follower.

----------


## mr2mike

> I'm what's known as a fast follower.

----------


## max_boost

Hey guys! Levels unlocked! You can PM or text me to get the latest fuel price!



- - - Updated - - -

So so cool my gang

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## ExtraSlow

> 



Most appropriate response possible. Well done sir.

----------


## firebane

> Hey guys! Levels unlocked! You can PM or text me to get the latest fuel price!
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So so cool my gang



Is this something you can have emailed out to people? Considering how often fuel prices can change I would like to know what gas/diesel is for Strathmore in the AM and PM

But probably a lot of work?

Or this a way to perhaps allow someone to view this data with our cards?

----------


## max_boost

As long as the UFA site is working it doesn’t take much work

Just keep the rep pts coming  :Big Grin: 

- - - Updated - - -



It’s an honour to give back to beyond/beyonders for two decades of laughs

----------


## Brent.ff

Prob “easier” to just post the Calgary price every morning or so. Easier for us anyway… not you.

----------


## max_boost

Yes sir. More reason to keep the thread alive  :Big Grin:  exposure effect!!

----------


## msommers

$1.47/L w/ tax tonight

----------


## max_boost

No changes in price
$1.40+tax

----------


## mr2mike

Beer league hockey allows me to easily fill up at ufa. It's en route and off hours. 
Win-win-win.

----------


## max_boost

Night time fills are best!!

----------


## ianmcc

Doing my part to spread the Beyond Collective map.
Camrose was $1.383 plus GST at 3:15pm yesterday.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## msommers

Must need some serious volume (or time on account?) to get a discount on fuel.

----------


## max_boost

Ya I think so too either or

----------


## max_boost



----------


## Tik-Tok

Watching someone completely confused about why the middle pumps won't work with his card is kind of hilarious.

----------


## max_boost

Wonder what the ppl did with their unused cards. Looks like 120 unused cards out there!  :Shock:

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## brucebanner

> Wonder what the ppl did with their unused cards. Looks like 120 unused cards out there!



I'll finally use mine next week likely - no way the turbo car was getting ufa fuel  :ROFL!: 

And fueling up my truck has been a rare occurrence

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

Can confirm this is the price at the pump. Gassed up last night.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Yep same, no wait around 5:30pm last night when I filled up. Still 3 cents cheaper than any other non Costco station Ive seen and it wasnt out of my way for once  :Smilie:

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## littledan

Might have to start filling my range rover w/ 87 to get back into the top 5 lol.

----------


## mr2mike

I'd have to be huffing daily to get into the top 5.

Airdrie should keep growing in use. Given a few cards to those swingers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think at least one of the "unused" cards is my relative in A-town who literally said to me that it stresses them out not knowing the price.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I migrated to using my wifes card she got from her work, they get a 7 cent discount but approaching negating any savings with how UFA prices have climbed in the past week and the time/fuel to drive to a UFA station out of the way

----------


## ExtraSlow

The key is to live near the UFA. #lifehacks.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost

I just realized how long the fuel line extension thingymajig hose is at the UFA pumps and you can park on the wrong side and it’s np lol

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

It seems like UFA follows the rack price fairly closely, so when we see UFA going up in price as per the last week we can assume other stations will follow at a much slower rate? And likewise when fuel prices trends downward at UFA?

----------


## max_boost

You might be on to something sir

----------


## max_boost

Nice drop lol

----------


## mr2mike

Price up a bit since your price quote.

----------


## max_boost

Too soon junior

----------


## mr2mike

Damn!
Should have waited for my Sunday hockey over the Friday night one.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## HHURICANE1

FYI. With these cards you cannot buy dyed fuel. Kiosk won't let you. Needed some diesel for the tractor and it would only let me buy clear diesel.

----------


## max_boost

Dyed stuff need special permit. We not special enough.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

> Dyed stuff need special permit. We not special enough.



We need a farmer to take over the account management.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Riverbend food farms Inc.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Riverbend food farms Inc.



Need an acreage address though.

----------


## killramos

> Need an acreage address though.



Go recruit one of those guys getting bent over on their power bill

----------


## roopi

> Need an acreage address though.



 
@eblend
 with the tractor?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Go recruit one of those guys getting bent over on their power bill



I do have a farm apparently  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

Ive taken this group as far as I can  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr2mike

https://www.alberta.ca/farm-status.aspx#jumplinks-0

I would gladly work 1 day a quarter to be on payroll.

----------


## eblend

> @eblend
>  with the tractor?



Ha, perhaps I should post in the cheap bastard thread, but I looked into this myself before believe me haha. 

I am on 70 hours on the tractor, had to fill it twice...20L at a time....she is an efficient machine, so unfortunately I can't help  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Went to fill up in Airdrie on Sunday evening... clear gas pumps were broken.

Went to fill up in Calgary after work today... pumps broken there as well!

----------


## max_boost

Wth. The freezing cold or what!?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Probably, but diesel was pumping fine. Pretty annoying, never seen a regular station lose its ability to pump when it got to -20.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I blame all the essential workers that have joined the co-operative.

----------


## max_boost

Strange cuz I was there last night 10pm ish and it was fine

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Yeah I was there last night too and didn’t have any issues. No lines even.

----------


## zechs

In Deadmonton, UFA gas was super cheap for some reason, down in the high teens versus the typical $1.40/L

----------


## mr2mike

> Wth. The freezing cold or what!?



Maybe out of fuel?
Fuel doesn't freeze until -50°C or cooler.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## brucebanner

Finally went to fill up at a ufa and the lineup was too deep for me to wait. Coop instead at 1.459/L

----------


## mr2mike

I usually go around 9pm at the earliest on way to hockey.
4 ppl max I've seen. One guy just got back from deer hunting. Nice rack in truck bed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I usually go around 9pm at the earliest on way to hockey.
> 4 ppl max I've seen. One guy just got back from deer hunting. Nice rack in truck bed.



And you weren't shot immediately by this reckless gun owner??!
I call bullshit.

----------


## gwill

> I usually go around 9pm at the earliest on way to hockey.
> 4 ppl max I've seen. One guy just got back from deer hunting. Nice rack in truck bed.



I filled up in eastern alberta and northern albert while out hunting. Just got back from athabasca area and it was 20 cents cheaper then the other gas stations. 

Weirdly ufa in eastern alberta in early nov was more expensive then the other local gas stations.

----------


## Darkane

Just filled up in strathmore. 

1.355 vs 1.589 

Win.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cowtown location was rockin at 4:45 today. Ain't no party like a farm car party.

----------


## mr2mike

I'm hoping 
@gwill
 and 
@Darkane
 are using beyond ufa cards.
Even if there's very little discount for our fuel volumes.

----------


## Darkane

> I'm hoping 
> @gwill
>  and 
> @Darkane
>  are using beyond ufa cards.
> Even if there's very little discount for our fuel volumes.



Yes my friend. I am.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

I got the $1.304 price yesterday.
I sure hope you didn't give a card to a girl in a 2006 forest green Ford Focus. 
If so, we need to talk.

----------


## max_boost

She might know a guy who knows a guy who knows another guy

----------


## mr2mike

> She might know a guy who knows a guy who knows another guy



I know she doesn't know how to line up like rest of society.
I was waiting for someone to hook on and tow her out.

----------


## max_boost

She cute? 7/10?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Big line today after lunch. 23 minutes including time to fill. But since I got 124L, it's very much worth my time, saved about $25 for my troubles. 

Wait usually much shorter, too many folks have the day off clearly.

----------


## mr2mike

> She cute? 7/10?



5 at best.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## firebane

With gas prices on a decline again.. could you post Strathmore? Curious how pricing will fluctuate.

----------


## max_boost

Same price looks like

----------


## max_boost



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hasn't the reduction in marked fuel been 4.5¢ for more than 20 years?!? It should be a way way better discount than that.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hasn't the reduction in marked fuel been 4.5¢ for more than 20 years?!? It should be a way way better discount than that.



AB fuel tax is normally 8.5c/L. It's also not a reduction, it's just not fuel taxed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> AB fuel tax is normally 8.5c/L. It's also not a reduction, it's just not fuel taxed.



You can see from his pricing that it's only 4.5¢ cheaper for marked. And it is a "reduction" from the consumer's perspective even though it's skipping a tax. 
I thought it was the "road tax" that was skipped with marked fuel because it's going to be burned off roads or on water, but maybe that tax had been renamed or that was never the proper name.
Anyways, it should be more like 15-20¢ says me. Vote for me in the next erection.

----------


## max_boost

not sure if price is up to date 




> We are currently experiencing technical difficulties with our online fuel pricing, we hope to have this resolved shortly. We apologize for any inconvenience caused

----------


## max_boost

The price is accurate

----------


## max_boost



----------


## Tik-Tok

130.5+tax this morning.

What a weird differential of prices across the city today. Gasbuddy is showing recently updated prices anywhere between 141.9 (not including Costco) and 154.9

----------


## max_boost

We on track to match Aug fuel (11k best month) volume But with less active cards. Exciting haha

----------


## haggis88

> We on track to match Aug fuel (11k best month) volume But with less active cards. Exciting haha



I haven't used mine since August (i think that's when I got it) because we moved to Woodlands and Indian Costco is only 2 mins away (wife paid 121.9 yesterday)

I have it in my wallet and had planned to tick off some remote UFAs for us (Kindersley, High Level, Manning) but of course since getting the card, I've been everywhere except those places haha

----------


## mr2mike

All I'm hearing is excuses.
Cancel his card! 
(kidding)

----------


## bigboom

I need to pick up this card just for the DEF...that's over 2x cheaper than Canadian Tire.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Now 2x = 50% ??

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

Good because Safeway is 134.9

----------


## littledan

Just filled for 1.32 in edmonton vs 1.53 nearby

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## G-ZUS

Line ups are getting longer now, similar to costco. thanks to the dude who leaked it out

----------


## Brent.ff

leaked it out? it was in the news this summer..

----------


## ExtraSlow

it's a company that buys TV, radio and highway billboard adverts, and we had politicians tweeting about it, and it's been in print, TV and radio news. Dude, nobody "leaked it out". It wasn't a secret.

----------


## msommers

Someone pulling douche moves at the UFA last night. The idea of a line-up is lost on some

----------


## mr2mike

> Someone pulling douche moves at the UFA last night. The idea of a line-up is lost on some



Refer to my post #837. Hopefully not a green Focus again.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Refer to my post #837. Hopefully not a green Focus again.



There's plenty of NE decade old euro owning bros who like to skip lines too.

----------


## msommers

> Refer to my post #837. Hopefully not a green Focus again.



Some pedo looking dude in an old silver escape

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

Let's call it, no discount for the last 2 days.
I'm sure lines will drop and people will leave as they realize the price they paid.

Waiting on the discount to show up again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sending my wife to Leduc to check there.

----------


## pheoxs

Weird to see UFA creeping up while Costco has been dropping. Was 126 this morning

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

UFA rep sent my wife an email yesterday about some locations having low diesel availability and might be price jumps due to a Shell refinery being affected by maintenance issues for the past 2 weeks.

Wasn't worth the wait in line at the gasoline alley location yesterday even with a 7 cent discount, think it was $1.34 before tax, regular stations around here are at $1.45

----------


## max_boost

> Sending my wife to Leduc to check there.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## firebane

It seems that around the $1.40-1.45 range is where UFA vs pump prices becomes the split.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## Darkane

Thanks for the consistent updates. 

I’m still trying to figure out how UFA prices their product. Right now petro/Suncor rack price is 85c for Calgary, and fuel price is rack +0.13 carbon tax, 0.11 federal excise, and 5% GST. 

Smith said no provincial tax for a while, so no 13c there. We should be 1.15 breakeven. Shouldn’t be anymore than 1.25 +GST at UFA. 

Costco is 122.9 or there about.

----------


## pheoxs

> Thanks for the consistent updates. 
> 
> I’m still trying to figure out how UFA prices their product. Right now petro/Suncor rack price is 85c for Calgary, and fuel price is rack +0.13 carbon tax, 0.11 federal excise, and 5% GST. 
> 
> Smith said no provincial tax for a while, so no 13c there. We should be 1.15 breakeven. Shouldn’t be anymore than 1.25 +GST at UFA. 
> 
> Costco is 122.9 or there about.



Fuel tax has been 4.5 cents since Oct 1st, it was only partially reintroduced. And that’s still in effect as Smith announced they intend to cut it but haven’t actually yet.

----------


## Darkane

> Fuel tax has been 4.5 cents since Oct 1st, it was only partially reintroduced. And that’s still in effect as Smith announced they intend to cut it but haven’t actually yet.



Thanks.

----------


## mr2mike

Have you tried a stacked bar graph?

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## Brent.ff

12.5 cent drop overnight? 20 c on diesel... what in the heck

----------


## max_boost

Yea idk how it works either but posting everyday the analyst therapist types can figure out how UFA does it’s analrap pricing  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr2mike

I'm assuming it's based on the purchase price and the factor missing is the fuel reserves they have/have sold. 
@ExtraSlow
 can go scout the tankage farm sizing and maybe look for spills to blackmail ufa with so we get a deeper discount?

----------


## gwill

> 12.5 cent drop overnight? 20 c on diesel... what in the heck



This is a start. It was over 20 cents cheaper to use the local gas station for me yesterday. Still cheaper elsewhere but at least not as drastic

----------


## Yolobimmer

So Costco is cheaper than UFA?

----------


## you&me

> So Costco is cheaper than UFA?



Fuck, Petro Canada in Marda Loop is cheaper than UFA right now...

----------


## max_boost

> Fuck, Petro Canada in Marda Loop is cheaper than UFA right now...



Yes so just check in here and decide if you wanna fill UFA or not lol

----------


## Yolobimmer

> Yes so just check in here and decide if you wanna fill UFA or not lol



What irks me is we have a large service shop just east of Calgary, by the city likit, near the big newish industrial area off Glenmore. The main building is heated, but when it's full, I sometimes have to service our trucks in the large unheated fabric building. We have two 300,000 btu diesel/kerosene heaters in it to take the chill off, but can you believe you can't buy diesel without all the road taxes for them? It's crazy paying $1.50 a litre for heating oil.

----------


## max_boost

Haha kk I know nothing of that stuff lol

----------


## firebane

> What irks me is we have a large service shop just east of Calgary, by the city likit, near the big newish industrial area off Glenmore. The main building is heated, but when it's full, I sometimes have to service our trucks in the large unheated fabric building. We have two 300,000 btu diesel/kerosene heaters in it to take the chill off, but can you believe you can't buy diesel without all the road taxes for them? It's crazy paying $1.50 a litre for heating oil.



Lol I am delivering 3500-4000 litres of diesel a day around the City. Some sites are over 1000 litres, would not want to know their fuel bill.

----------


## mr2mike

It's built into the end customer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's built into the end customer.



Do you mean it's inserted into the customer's _end_?

----------


## mr2mike

Depending on the increase, all holes filled.
Like getting the dealer to sell your used car while leasing a new one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> Like getting the dealer to sell your used car while leasing a new one.



Hey, now! That's just called effishunt! Don't mock people for that.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## ExtraSlow

Cheap centex in the hood.

----------


## mr2mike

Start a Centrex thread then... Get your slander outta here!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Looks like you have to park you car sideways at their pumps...

----------


## max_boost

> Cheap centex in the hood.



I would have given you credit for a lunch buffet if you filled up at UFA and supported the cause. I think the marth is about $16 right haha that’s one way to keep it going right

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I'm getting a lunch buffet every fill, I'll never stray again!

Good owl pic.

----------


## Nufy

> *If I'm getting a lunch buffet every fill, I'll never stray again!*
> 
> Good owl pic.



This !!!!!

----------


## littledan

Filled in edmonton couple days ago at 131.9 + gst vs 129.9 gst incl. At closer station. #loyalty

----------


## max_boost

> If I'm getting a lunch buffet every fill, I'll never stray again!
> 
> Good owl pic.



Only If you over pay at UFA. Whatever you over pay vs nearest station , you get Peking bucks in return hahahaha

----------


## mr2mike

Must show proove of receipt.

----------


## brucebanner

> Must show proove of receipt.



Max can just login online and verify usage  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

For those interested 

Nov totals and cumulative totals

----------


## littledan

Sweet I think im 4th cumulative? 003? Need to go check my card number.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm 9977, but I don't buy much fuel at this time of year, so I will be falling in the standings I'm sure.

----------


## gwill

8777 is me for November. I'll have a big drop this month since ufa is way more expensive.

----------


## mr2mike

The guy with the fifth spot is one card before me.
Wonder if it's one I handed out. I'll ask around.

----------


## max_boost

Never thought it till now lol those who aren’t on beyond can just see my fb or insta story for daily price. Maybe get a few more members!

Awesome stuff gwill! That’s a lot of driving wow!

----------


## gwill

> Never thought it till now lol those who aren’t on beyond can just see my fb or insta story for daily price. Maybe get a few more members!
> 
> Awesome stuff gwill! That’s a lot of driving wow!



Ya i was surprised. Theres still some fill ups at other gas stations as well ugh. A big part of this would be from hunting season and driving out to different parts of the province helping friends on their hunts.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost

l

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

Back in the price game!

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Tik-Tok

Almost, around my house is 123.9. I can by mid-grade with that kind of differential!

----------


## max_boost



----------


## GT.....O?

Dont know if the discount is going to be worth the drive anymore. 
Only saved about 4-5 bucks vs the gas station i saw at 129.9 today.

----------


## mr2mike

> Dont know if the discount is going to be worth the drive anymore. 
> Only saved about 4-5 bucks vs the gas station i saw at 129.9 today.



You guys must live in the East.
Everything around me is 134-136

----------


## max_boost



----------


## GT.....O?

Im in cochrane, but get a pretty decent view of things on my commute. 

The GP Fuels on parkdale/bowness/memorial usually has cheap fuel, and you save an additional 2c/L on wednesdays

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Pa...4d-114.1354453

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You guys must live in the East.
> Everything around me is 134-136



Gas disparity between stations city-wide can be hilariously wide.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## mr2mike

This made me laugh.

----------


## Disoblige

So sad. Purposely went to south to fill up for 1.32 when downtown was 121.9. Rookie move.

Also when I am at Costco I speedrun my gas fill. Always quicker than the chumps who are still punching shit onto the terminal.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## pheoxs

Shell on heritage was 119.9 this morning. Hard to justify UFA with that spread, can almost get Shell premium for UFA's regular.

----------


## max_boost

I know. Idk what’s going on. UFA Dec no good!

----------


## bjstare

> So sad. Purposely went to south to fill up for 1.32 when downtown was 121.9. Rookie move.
> 
> Also when I am at Costco I speedrun my gas fill. Always quicker than the chumps who are still punching shit onto the terminal.



Know what's even quicker? Not getting gas at Costco.

----------


## haggis88

Only chumps go to Costco during store opening hours

I can leave the house to fill the car at Indian Costco and be back in the house less than 20mins later

----------


## ExtraSlow

That doesn't say anything good about your residential address.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ White devil

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That doesn't say anything good about your residential address.



To say nothing of his _Residential Schools_...

----------


## mr2mike

> Only chumps go to Costco during store opening hours
> 
> I can leave the house to fill the car at Indian Costco and be back in the house less than 20mins later



We get it, you live by 89coupe, close distance to everything.

----------


## max_boost

UFA killing the fuel club lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's okay, I'll still love UFA, but when I'm driving past the coop on macleod that's showing 117.9 and I get 6c back at the end of the year, you better believe I'm buying that cheaper gas.

----------


## max_boost

Oh yes me too amen

----------


## max_boost

It’s sad posting these updates lol

----------


## mr2mike

Won (ton) day it'll drop.

----------


## haggis88

> That doesn't say anything good about your residential address.



Still inside the ring road, inner city, HUGE PIE LOT, 20 mins to downtown, lots of amenities, ILLEGAL SUITE




> We get it, you live by 89coupe, close distance to everything.



this guy gets it

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Bought $125 of dieselex in Rimby this morning to help out.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## G-ZUS

1.32 last night, 1.27 at nearby stations

----------


## max_boost

Better lol UFA Dec basically killed the club ahaha

----------


## max_boost



----------


## G-ZUS

Buddies account is showing 1.1979 this morning. Are we getting jipped on the beyond account? Are there different tiers or something?

----------


## max_boost

That’s what it feels like. They just want us to abandon UFA lol

- - - Updated - - -

Rip fuel club lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

The system is against us comrades.

----------


## gwill

have you tried reaching out to them regarding the pricing?

----------


## mr2mike

> Buddies account is showing 1.1979 this morning. Are we getting jipped on the beyond account? Are there different tiers or something?



Need more info. Is it a commercial or business with 3,000L per week?

----------


## max_boost

> have you tried reaching out to them regarding the pricing?



Good call. I just emailed them to see.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's not quite 2.25% is it? 
Not ideal, but not getting gorred.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Need more info. Is it a commercial or business with 3,000L per week?



Not a commercial or business, just a random person with a big family and about 20 cards.

----------


## max_boost

Dang by that metric we should be doing much better

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost

Oh man Santa I just want my fuel club back lol

----------


## HHURICANE1

-30 is good for something at least. No one was there @ 6 pm last night.

----------


## mr2mike

Cheaper at the Chevron down the street. What gives?!
Maxboust ripping the ceo off on Peking orders?

----------


## max_boost

Shame shame shame I hang my head in shame lol

----------


## mr2mike

Free dumpling with purchase? 
Keeping card active.

----------


## max_boost

Ahaha true loyalist !!

----------


## max_boost



----------


## msommers

Ouch. Without adding GST they're $0.20/L more expensive...

----------


## killramos

something something arbs never last forever something something

----------


## max_boost

Time to disband the club lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe just take a holiday break for it.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Cant stop wont stop.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rural UFA is best UFA. Except Picture Butte. Fuck that place.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## littledan

Hey Max can you check Edmonton price?

Current edmonton retail gas prices are around $1.22 plus I have a 7c/l off coupon at Safeway so probably heading that way but just curious. Thanks!

----------


## max_boost

@littledan

----------


## max_boost

lol what’s going on here.

----------


## mr2mike

109.9 at Glenmore landing Safeway yesterday.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Sheesh glad I grabbed some more diesel in Calgary yesterday, 8 cents more today if I’d waited.

----------


## mr2mike

I'm hoping it's a deterrent to get rid of the idiots taking forever to fill.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I'm hoping it's a deterrent to get rid of the idiots taking forever to fill.



I was the only vehicle there at 3:15pm yesterday.

----------


## gwill

have they responded to your email inquiry?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Have to wonder if the other stations just absorb huge price swings or if UFA operates on some esoteric pricing schema, possibly involving a dartboard.

----------


## max_boost

Prices too dang high !

----------


## Darkane

Is it possible…. That people don’t check the price and the UFA is getting away with this?

But I mean 30c less during the $1.92/L days was an insane price break. Shrug.

----------


## max_boost

Follow up email sent but I suspect ufa just simply works in mysterious ways lol fun while it lasted

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm sure we'll be using the cards again sometime in the future.

Thanks for all the savings 
@maxboost

----------


## max_boost

Yes yes thx. Well I’ll keep posting the daily update and may some day it be yummy again lol

Also major props to the loyalists (idk) who you are who are still using the card. Dec numbers dropped off but loyalists!!

----------


## max_boost



----------


## ExtraSlow

It's going to take a lot of wonton soup to make that feel better.

----------


## firebane

I have now seen prices at the pumps vary from 1.11 to 1.25

So maybe UFA has someone that can predict prices going up

----------


## pheoxs

Given that UFA has been higher for a couple months, are they just raking that much profit in or is it offset by bigger corporate cards that get a larger discount? Some seem like they get almost 10 cents off the beyond rate

----------


## ExtraSlow

I woukd assume beyond gets nearly the smallest discount possible.


There's no reason they need a permanently small profit margin.

----------


## max_boost

Lol

----------


## max_boost

Yawn

----------


## max_boost

too dang high Santa

----------


## gwill

filled at 1.15 yesterday not ufa.

Have a family member getting me a ufa card to a huge company.. curious to see where their discounts are.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is it possible that the rates max_boost is receiving are lies and the rates you guys would actually get at the pump would be far more competitive?
Who has filled up recently? Slips are Life.

----------


## max_boost

It’s accurate lol but props to the loyalists filling up tho! Ppl still using the card!  :Shock: 

I know a guy who works at ufa. I’m waiting for him to pop in for lunch so I can ask him what the deal

----------


## firebane

Pump prices going up.

Seen 1.36 today so UFA has someone on the inside.

----------


## max_boost

Kk but retail definitely won the Month of December lol

----------


## Maxt

I got diesel at Barlow UFA the other day, would have saved 7 cents a litre by just going to the husky down the street.

----------


## pheoxs

Filled up for 109 Costco today. 30 cent gap is crazy.

What’s also sort of interesting is UFA only having a 28 cent gap to diesel while at Esso it’s a 50 cent gap.

Is UFA somehow subsidizing diesel prices with slimmer margins by overcharging for gasoline?

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost

Definitely seeing some 1.36 around but also still some 1.11 on gas buddy.

----------


## HHURICANE1

Just paid $1.089 @ Costco.

----------


## max_boost

yea gas buddy still showing some 1.11 but shell and Petro Riverbend at 1.35 now

----------


## max_boost

dec numbers. Props to the loyalists keeping it alive lol

- - - Updated - - -

Jan 2 still high

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Nice made it into the top cards this month.

----------


## max_boost

Nice haha thx for keeping the club alive

----------


## max_boost

Since day one

----------


## littledan

I'm holding on for life at 5th place. Broke down last week and used my 12c off at safeway...  :Cry:

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost

Make ufa great again !!

----------


## mr2mike

Basically par now (give or take).

Had been supplementing with Co-op gas over holidays.

----------


## max_boost

better

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Make UFA great again!

----------


## max_boost

Showing receipts niiice !!!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------


## max_boost

Dang you travel Alberta eh

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Dang you travel Alberta eh



This week was not too bad, only Grand Prairie Thursday and Spruce Grove today, around the city the rest of the week. My worst week in recent memory was Grand Prairie, Regina, Fort Mcmurray, Edmonton all on separate days.

----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------


## max_boost



----------

